# Bootstreffen in roermond  ??



## krauthi (12. Januar 2005)

hallo spezies|wavey: 

was haltet ihr mal davon  ein Bootstreffen auf den maasplassen zu veranstalten ??|kopfkrat 
als termin schwirrt mir der 04-05 juni 2005 vor #6 
ich denke mal boote sind ja genug vorhanden hier im board , so das vieleicht auch boardies  die keine boot haben vieleicht mit fahren können

wüßte nun erst mal  wer überhaupt interesse hat #c 

über ablauf  und zeitpunt kann ja noch geschrieben werden 


gruß krauthi#h #h #h


----------



## the doctor (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also Lust habe ich.....aber das Problem ist, wie komme ich mit Leos Boot von Wessem nach Roermond|kopfkrat |supergri  Dann bin ich ja Tage unterwegs...


----------



## Angelbaby (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also ich werde mir den Termin gleich mal vormerken. Wird hoffentlich ein "fängiges" Treffen!!!


----------



## krauthi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das treffen  kann ja auch in wessem stattfinden  
die maasplassen sind groß  und  ich gehe mal davon aus der der termin gut gewählt ist

gruß frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

...Interesse hätte ich auch und der Termin müsste auch passen.


Gruß Lepo


----------



## krauthi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe mir den termin mal fest in den terminplaner geschrieben   

vieleicht   besteht ja die möglichkeit  dort auch zu campen  soweit ich weiß gibt es auch campinplätze mit  bootsanleger  !! 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Talbot (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



> Wird hoffentlich ein "fängiges" Treffen!!!


 
Ohje, ich glaube das sieht bei den jetzigen Antworten nicht Gut aus|supergri |supergri |supergri .


----------



## krauthi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wenn fangen zur nebensache wird biste bei uns genau richtig 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Naja, nur die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, werden sich wohl noch ein paar Leute melden!|supergri


----------



## Talbot (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich wollte eigentlich diese Jahr auf NL-Scheine verzichten.
Aber das hier ist ja der 1. Grund nochmal drüber nachzudenken|kopfkrat .

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Wenn der Terminteufel nicht zuschlägt bin ich dabei -> mit Boot.

In Wessem ist doch der Campingplatz -> Koeweide -> direkt an eindem der Plassen.

Vielleicht kann man da ja ein Areal reservieren und ein Wochenende (In den Ferien vielleicht auch ne Woche mit Hardcoreangeln...) Zelten daraus machen...


----------



## Lucio (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich wäre dabei,|supergri  wenn mich einer auf sein Boot einläd #h.
  Sonst muss ich euch wohl vom Ufer zu schaun :v

  Ciao Lucio


----------



## krauthi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

 wird ja langsam eine invasion in holland 


gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## Palometta (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also wenn's terminlich irgendwie passt bin ich auch dabei #6

Allerdings ohne Boot  #t 

Aber wenn Boote genug da sind wird sich doch sicher ein Plätchen finden , oder ? :g 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## krauthi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind es bis jetzt 4 boote|kopfkrat 


gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Terminteufel nicht zuschlägt bin ich dabei -> mit Boot.
> 
> In Wessem ist doch der Campingplatz -> Koeweide -> direkt an eindem der Plassen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man da ja ein Areal reservieren und ein Wochenende (In den Ferien vielleicht auch ne Woche mit Hardcoreangeln...) Zelten daraus machen...


 

..... |supergri Hardcoreangeln hört sich jut an !! Dann wird geangelt bis die Haken glühen :m 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Mumpitz (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Huhu!

Ich hab leider keinen Schimmer wie mein (Termin)Kalender dann ausschaut. Sonst wären wir auf alle Fälle zu zweit mit einem Boot dabei. Allerdings ist die Nuckelpinne damit auch schon ausgelastet, mit mehr Insassen wäre das wie Baseball mit mehreren Schlägern in einer Abstellkammer 
Auf alle Fälle eine klasse Idee. Wenn's passt, sind wir dabei!

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## marca (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Da wäre ich natürlich auch gerne dabei!!!
Ein Böötchen haben wir ja mittlerweile, die Papiere sowieso.
Aber!!!
Am 04. Juni gehts ab nach Ireland!!
Und das,das ist wohl allen klar,geht eindeutig vor!
Der Termin ist von euch aber trotzdem sehr gut gewählt.
Die ersten Juniwochen ,finde ich persönlich, gehören wohl zu den fängigsten überhaupt auf Zander.
Bei einem anderen Termin sind wir natürlich mit am Start!
Auch wenn die Stachelritter da noch ziemlich nah am Ufer stehen und ein Boot nicht zwingend ist.
Also, macht mal ein schönes AB-Zeltlager und fegt die Plassen so richtig durch!!


----------



## 18179zander (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

[hallo doc,
von wessem nach roermond sit es nur ein katzensprung, eine schleuse und dann noch etwa 2,5 km. dann hast du die zuidplassen rechts liegen.

gruss helmut|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe heute mein bruder bearbeitet,  und der ist auch dabei  

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute mein bruder bearbeitet, und der ist auch dabei
> 
> gruß krauthi


 
Hi Frank,
ich will hoffen, dass es nur beim verbalen bearbeiten geblieben ist |supergri |supergri


----------



## krauthi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

tja  ist er nicht willig  so brauche ich gewalt *lach

ne spaß bei seite   der ist genau so süchtig  nach dem nichtsfangen wie ich auch 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

..hehe na dann gehts ja. Ich seh es schon kommen die Truppe der NIXfänger wird immer größer *löl* warste noch mal in Weisweiler Refos zocken?


----------



## krauthi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ne leider nicht  zu viele andere termine

am sonntag geht ab nach roermond  zur bootseinweihung
habe nun alles fertig  und kann die zandern und hechte mal etwas ärgern


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

....cool, ich bin am Sonntag in Köln muss mit der Familie los. Werde am Samstag mal die Inde unsicher machen mal sehen was da noch geht.


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hy ich bin auf jeden fall auch dabei  FREUH#6 
|wavey: 

:g


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hoi krauthis7
herzlich Willkomen hier im Board. Na das ist doch super das Du auch dabei bist #6, deinen Bruder hab ich ja schon kennengelernt. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja auch mal beim Forellen zocken in Weisweiler bis denne

Gruß Lepo


----------



## PetriHelix (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Den Termin werde ich mir einmal frei halten, habe nur kein eigenes Boot... Aber da findet sich bestimmt eine Lösung


----------



## krauthi (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

werde am sonntag ja vorort sein  und mal nachfragen ob es in marina oolderhuuske möglich ist  für eine nacht anzulegen und zu campen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo Mr. Lepo vbmenu_register("postmenu_596523", true);  
Rutenschwingender wir werden uns bestimmt in weisweiler mal begegnen bin auch heufiger dort, spätestens beim bootstreffen in roermond ;-)


----------



## the doctor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@ Krauthis......Wer von euch hat denn den Hecht gefangen, welcher auf euren Fotos zusehen ist|supergri


----------



## krauthi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das war ein gemeinschaftsprodukt als ich etwas vom platz weggegangen bin um etwas zu wobblern hat mein bruder auf meiner rute ( die ich drin gelassen habe ) den hecht rausgeholt hatte genau einen meter #6 
nun streiten wir uns immer noch wessen hecht das nun ist **|evil: 
men platz mein rute mein köder also auch mein hecht ***|kopfkrat 


gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> das war ein gemeinschaftsprodukt als ich etwas vom platz weggegangen bin um etwas zu wobblern hat mein bruder auf meiner rute ( die ich drin gelassen habe ) den hecht rausgeholt hatte genau einen meter #6
> nun streiten wir uns immer noch wessen hecht das nun ist **|evil:
> men platz mein rute mein köder also auch mein hecht ***|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

..hehe ihr seid mir ja zwei :g


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

he der lügt das ist mein hecht war zwar seine rute aber ich habe mit dem gekämpft mir tat nachherr der arm weh ,MEIN HECHT  hehehe


----------



## krauthi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also jungs sagt ma wehm gehört der hecht nun ??????????

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

der hecht steht mir doch eh besser wie dir


----------



## krauthi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe heute erfahren das hatenboer  bis zum 25 märz  winterpause hat  
ab dan gibt es eine sasionkarte zum slippen für 120 €

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

oder halt die einzelkarte  für 11,50 €


----------



## naish (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo zusammen, 

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen.. haben uns jetzt auch ein boot zugelegt uns suchen noch einen Motor??? Wieviel PS maximum darf ohne Führerschein fahren ????

gruss naish


----------



## Angelbaby (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen.. haben uns jetzt auch ein boot zugelegt uns suchen noch einen Motor??? Wieviel PS maximum darf ohne Führerschein fahren ????
> 
> gruss naish


 
Hmm, also maximal sind 5PS/3,68kw
Es gibt aber auch gedrosselte 6PS Motoren die sind dann auch auf 3,68kw gedrosselt.
Für alles drüber brauchst du nen Schein.


----------



## krauthi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das gilt aber nicht für holland da kannste  bootsabhängig auch mehr ps haben  darfst nur nicht über 20 km/ h kommen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mumpitz (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich greife hier mal warnend ein. Hat der Motor mehr als 3,68 KW, gilt zwar die Regelung die Krauthi genannt hat, aber nur bis zum Schadensfall.
Dann zahlt keine deutsche Versicherung mehr, es sei denn, es ist extra so in den Klauseln vermerkt.
Das heißt: ein Frachtschiff oder eine Yacht muß ausweichen, setzt auf Grund auf und dann rückt die Schnelle Truppe mit schwerem Gerät für die Bergung an. Die Kosten reichen wahrscheinlich um den allermeisten von uns ein paar Jahre richtig zu vermiesen, wobei das aber nur einer der harmlosesten Fälle ist. Kommt jemand dauerhaft zu Schaden, muß gepflegt werden, kann man sich finanziell, ohne entsprechende Absicherung, die Kugel geben.
Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob man wirklich einen Schaden angerichtet hat oder nicht -
ein Schiffseigner wirft einem z.B. vor, daß Wellenschlag einen Schaden an seinem Boot angerichtet hat. Hier entscheidet, wie nun mal gesetzlich geregelt, die Rechtssprechung. Erhält er Recht, ist man der Dumme, ob die Wellen nun durch das eigene Boot oder des Bootes neben einem verursacht wurden - das nur mal angemerkt für Leute, die umsichtig fahren und glauben, so unbedingt heil davon zu kommen.

Die Alternative ist evtl. eine niederländische Bootsversicherung, die man ja auch als Deutscher abschließen kann. Allerdings habe ich mir deren Klauseln noch nie angesehen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie diesen Fall decken. Möglicherweise gehen auch sie davon aus, daß man als deutscher Staatsbürger ab 3,68 KW einen SBF oder 'klein Vaarbeweijs' haben muß.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Dudzi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi Boardies !
Beim Bootstreffen bin ich dabei, nur mit dem Boot sieht's bei mir nicht so toll aus. Ich denke, daß´sich doch bestimmt eine "Mitfahrgelegenheit" finden wird. 
Bis dann, Dudzi


----------



## krauthi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

warten wir mal ab wieviel boote nun zusammen kommen werden  dan kan man immer noch  aufteilen  und genauer planen

gruß krauthi

 ich gehe mal davon aus das der termin nu so bestehen bleibt  und sich noch einige bootsbesitzer uns anschließen werden


----------



## naish (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten von Euch. Denke mal, wir sind dann auch dabei mit unseren Mädels ).

Kommt man mit nem 5 Ps bei ca. 300 -400 kg boot noch weg????


----------



## naish (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

kann mir jemand vielleicht noch helfen? brauchen jetzt einen aussenborder, wie kann ich die schaftgröße ermitteln???? ab wieviel cm ist es ein kurz- normal- oder langschaft????

gruss naish


----------



## Lachsy (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

die Einteilung der Schaftlängen ist wie folgt:


Kurzschaft und Normalschaft sind dasselbe: Schaftlänge 15" bzw. 38,1 cm.

Langschaft: Schaftlänge: 20" bzw. 50,8 cm.

Ultralangschaft: Schaftlänge 25" bzw. 63,5 cm.

Superultralangschaft: Schaftlänge 30" bzw. 76,2 cm

so noch was dazu gefunden

Empfohlene Spiegelhöhe







Das Maß L repräsentiert die Spiegelhöhe Ihres Bootes.

Sollten Zweifel an der richtigen Motorenauswahl (Langschaft oder Normalschaft) bestehen, ermitteln Sie bitte das Maß L an Ihrem Boot.

Die empfohlene Spiegelhöhe (aus der Tabelle des Motors) darf nicht kleiner als die gemessene Spiegelhöhe Ihres Bootes sein.

Bei Segelbooten, die eine bewegliche Motorhalterung besitzen, muss die Motorhalterung vor der Messung in die untere Stellung gebracht werden.

Beispiel:

Am Boot gemessen: L = 38 cm / erforderliche Schaftlänge = Normal-/ Kurzschaft (381 mm)

Am Boot gemessen: L = 43 cm / erforderliche Schaftlänge = Langschaft (508 mm)

Am Boot gemessen: L = 50 cm / erforderliche Schaftlänge = Langschaft (508 mm)
http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/pages/motor/schaft.htm

mfg Lachsy


----------



## naish (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

super lachsy dank dir....vielleicht sieht man sich mal in hateboer ???!!!


----------



## Rotauge (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo zusammen,

wer übernimmt denn hier konkret die Planung? So dass man hier eine Übersicht erhält, wer teilnimmt, wer ein Boot hat und wieviele Angler ohne Boote teilnehmen können.


 #h


----------



## krauthi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

nun ja dan werd ich mal hier eine auflistung machen wer bis jetzt interesse angekündigt hat dabei zu sein

1 krauthi + boot
2 krauthis7
3 mr .lepo
4the doctor 
5 palometta
6 talbot ??
7 lucio
8 mac gill + boot
9 dudzi
10 naish + cousin +boot 
11 petri helix
12 angelbaby + freund + boot
13 lachsy+ winni+ boot ??
14 mumpitz + boot ??
15 rotauge
16 heiko112 + 2 kolegen+ boot 
17 wedaufischer + sohn 
18 raubfischer  1966 + boot


erwarte nun genau zusagen mit personen zahl und boot 
und wo noch platz im boot sein wird 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Sehr gut, Krauthi. Wie siehts mit dem Termin aus? War das erstes Juniwochende? Falls noch ein Bootsplatz frei ist, darfst du mich gerne miteinplanen.


----------



## krauthi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

termin sollte der 4/ 5 juni (auch über nacht ) eventuell mit camping
 also bei mir im boot ist noch platz für eine person 
also mein bruder  +ich und halt noch eine person


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

es besteht ja auch die möglichkeit sich ein boot vor ort zu mieten aber adressen müsste man sich raussuchen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

WILL AUCH !!!!!!!!!!!! WILL AUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Komme mit zwei Kollegen und mit meinem Boot.
Leider ist von den Kollegen noch niemand im Board vertreten.


----------



## Rotauge (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> termin sollte der 4/ 5 juni (auch über nacht ) eventuell mit camping
> also bei mir im boot ist noch platz für eine person
> also mein bruder  +ich und halt noch eine person
> 
> ...



Falls das ein konkretes Angebot war, plan mich ein.


----------



## krauthi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo heiko  herzlich willkommen  und  deine zwei kolegen natürlich auch 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

an alle die  die vieleicht vor haben sich ein boot  vor ort zu leihen
 bedenkt bitte das es unmittelbar krutz nach der schonzeit des zanders ist das heißt das großer andrang an die mietbote  vorort sein wird 
wer also vor hat sich ein boot zu mieten  müsste  sich dringends drum kümmern 


gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so. wir sind natürlich auch dabei. Naish ( marcel ) + Cousin Dirk. brauchen nur noch nen Motor *lach .......

mfg


----------



## krauthi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

haste ja noch was zeit  für einen motor  zu besorgen   jetzt nach der bootsmesse  wird das angebot größer werden bei den händlern    viel glück beim suchen

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe nun konkrete angaben von marina ollderhuiske bekommen und muss sagen das hört sich doch gut an 

Slipanlage € 10,00 einmal rein
Einmal raus pro boot



Nachts an der spundwand pro boot pro meter € 0,80 kein ström



Campingplatz € 18,00 pro platz incl. Ström



Nötig 5 platze für 20 personen



Kurtaxe € 0,68 pro person



Parklasten Pro person € 1,00

hier mal ein rechenbeispiel  für ein boot   von 4,50 länge und drei personen besatzung
10€ :3 = 3,33
boot länge 4,50 X0,80 je meter  =3,60 :3=1,20
90€ fürs campen bei 20 personen   also 4,50 je person
0,68 € kurtaxe pro person
parkplatz 1 € :3=0,33€ pro person

macht zusammen   10,04 €  pro person   für zwei tage angeln  mit übenrachtung auf dem campingplatz marina oolderhuiske


 müsste dan natürlich genau zusagen haben  zwecks anmeldung  

gruß krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hey Krauthi!

Klingt gut und vor allem Preiswert!!!


----------



## krauthi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

kommt  aber natürlich  auch aufs boot und die  besatzung an  preislich wird es sich aber in grenzen  halten   werde mal in marina oolderhuiske anfragen   bis wann man reservieren muss   

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe  antwort von oolderhuiske bekommen zwecks anmeldung 
Sehr geehrter Frank,



Schön zu hören dass Sie so begeisterd sind. Dass beste wäre so schnell wie möglich die Plätze zu Reservieren damit  Sie bei einander stehen können. Die Anzahl in Personen kann auch nachher noch geändert werden. Auch für die Bote wird an der Spundwand meistens genügensd Platz sein.

Wenn Sie mit Zelten kommen und kein ström benötigen können Sie auch auf der Wiese direct an de Maas stehen. Die kosten pro Zelt sind dan € 12.50 

Wir hoffen Sie in Juni auf unserem Camping begrüssen zu durfen.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Namens Resort Marina Oolderhuuske

Marian Heynen

erwarte nun von euch zusagen wer dabei ist   zwecks reservierung 


gruß krauthi


----------



## herrm (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hätte auch interesse, käme mit boot .
wären zu zweit ,könnte aber ein bis zwei personen aufs boot mitnehmen.


----------



## krauthi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

herzlich willkommen herrm#6 

werde dich dan mit boot und zwei personen eintragen 

gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## herrm (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

mist muss mich leider wieder abmelden,hatte den falschen terminkalender .frau hat da wandern in bayern ausgemacht. sch....
berge,aber was sein muss .hoffe das ihr das wiederholt.


----------



## krauthi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

schade  aber  vieleicht  wird sich das ganze danach noch mal wiederholen 

falls du doch noch eine möglichkeit finden solltest  daran teilzunehmen   dan einfach melden

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi

Das Problem ist, wenn ich mir das Boot leihen würde, müsste ich 37€ pro Tag bezahlen...und das ist mir einfach zu viel...zudem müsste ich noch mit dem Boot über die ganze Maas schippern um dort hinzufinden:q 
Trotzdem hätte ich ein grosses Interresse, am Treffen teilzunehmen, wenn mich vielleicht jemand mitnehmen könnte....

Meine Eigenschaften: 1. ich brauche nicht viel Platz; 2. beteilige mich natürlich an den entstehenden Unkosten; 3. Angelzeug und ein wenig erfahrung habe ich auch
#6


----------



## krauthi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ok the doctor   habe  das boot bei dir wieder aus der liste gestrichen  

also jungs  das boot beim leo´s   kann noch gemietet werden ( falls es nicht schon vermietet ist )

marcel  habe dir ja eine PN geschickt  hoffe du bist einverstanden

gruß krauthi


----------



## Lucio (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also ich hab mir den Termin vorgemerkt, und wenn mich einer in seinem Kudder mitnimmt, bin ich definitiv dabei.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## Angelbaby (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also wir sind auch definitiv dabei. 2 Personen und 1 Boot.


----------



## Raubfischer1966 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wenn ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt, ob roermond (Hattenbör ,Camping und übernachtung mit bootsanleger) oder Wessem ( Koeweide ,Camping und übernachtung mit bootsanleger) was nicht billig ist für mehere tage, hätte ich noch eine alternative für euch! fahrt von wessem ca 7 km weiter die maas aufwärts über die grenze nach belgien ,erste einbiegung rechts in den großen baggersee "PLas van Kessenich". dort ist eine große sandinsel , wo man drauffahren kann und auch mehere tage übernachten kann,
kann zwar keine zusage machen für den termin, hab ihn aber notiert und wenn ich kann ist das kein problem für mich kurzfristig von wessem "de Koeweide" mit meinem boot zu euch zu stoßen
gruß achim


----------



## the doctor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

nur da bräuchten wir extra Papiere zum angeln, oder?


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Jo Doc

So isses!!
Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Raubfischer1966 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich werde mich darüber noch schlau machen, wenn ich in den nächsten tagen nach ittervort ( bei Wessem)  fahre und meine angelpapiere vom verein hole


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Das Problem ist, wenn ich mir das Boot leihen würde, müsste ich 37€ pro Tag bezahlen...und das ist mir einfach zu viel...zudem müsste ich noch mit dem Boot über die ganze Maas schippern um dort hinzufinden:q
> #6


 
...wie schauts denn aus wenn wir halb halbe machen? Ich bin ja auch ohne Boot, dann würde das für den einzelnen net soooo teuer.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

.... axo mir ist gerade noch eingefallen wir können ja auch in einem Zelt pennen so würde dann auch der Preis für die Übernachtung halbiert.


----------



## the doctor (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

kleine INFO:

Das Boot vom Leo ist schon vermietet


----------



## krauthi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe ich schon fast vermutet 
naja  es geben ja noch andere vermieter  

gruß krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja dan werd ich mal hier eine auflistung machen wer bis jetzt interesse angekündigt hat dabei zu sein
> 
> 1 krauthi + boot
> 2 krauthis7
> ...


Moin krauthi,

da ich am 1. WE im Juni noch Zeit habe, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mich mit in die Liste aufnimmst. Eventuell wäre noch mein Jung (11) mit von der Partie. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Skipper, der uns/mich mit auf sein/ihr Boot nimmt.


----------



## krauthi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ok habe ich notiert 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Auflistung der festen zusagen für das boosangeln in roemond 4/5 juni 2005

1.krauthi +boot
2.krauthis7
3.the doctor
4.angelbaby+freund+boot 
5. mr lepo 
6. rotauge 
7.naish+freundin+boot
8.wedaufischer (+sohn)
9. lucio 
10 Mo jones
11 vertikal + kumpel gerd + boot  


all die anderen die bis jetzt interesse gezeigt haben bitte ich deshalb noch mal um genaue zusage 






hier mal ein beispiel für den ablauf

treffen morgens um 9 uhr in marina ollderhuuske 
danach gemeinsames angeln auf dem süderplassen 
zum abend hin dan gemeinsames aufschlagen der zelte wobei ich vorschlagen würde das wir an der spundwand zelten so haben wir die boote im blickwinkel und könnten sogar noch über nacht an der maas angeln 
nach dem der biwack aufgebaut ist eventuelles gemeinsames grillen und gemütlich den abend ausklingen lassen 
morgens nach dem frühstück und abbau dan noch gemeinsam den tag auf dem wasser verbringen und abends dan wieder richtung heimat 

eventuelle vorstellungen oder vorschläge können natürlich noch mit einbezogen werden



gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hoi Frank,
ich bin auch dabei ...aber leider ohne Boot


----------



## Angelbaby (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also, nur mal so als Anmerkung, wir haben noch Platz für eine Person.#h


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nur mal so als Anmerkung, wir haben noch Platz für eine Person.#h


 
...öhm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wenn ich net zu schwer bin könnte ich dann bei euch mit an Bord?


----------



## Angelbaby (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Klar Dietmar. Kein Problem.:q


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Dietmar. Kein Problem.:q


 ...suppi dann freu ich mich druf mit euch mit zu schippern.....


----------



## Angelbaby (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Sehr schön. Dann wär das ja schonmal geklärt.#h


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Krauthi!!!!Super Vorstellung!!!!so soll es ablaufen#6 

hmm....wo ist denn ouderluske, oder wie das heisst|kopfkrat 
Suiderplassen ist doch der vom Raubfischtreffen, oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Krauthi!!!!Super Vorstellung!!!!so soll es ablaufen#6
> 
> hmm....wo ist denn ouderluske, oder wie das heisst|kopfkrat
> Suiderplassen ist doch der vom Raubfischtreffen, oder|kopfkrat


 
... Marcel kennste dich da aus? sonst schauen wir uns dat mal bei nem Angeltripp aus der Nähe an. Ich bin in der Ecke noch net gewesen..!!


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Wo der zuiderplassen ist , weiss ich.....aber die Slippe nicht....
Von mir aus, ist ja eh noch Zeit bis dahin, werden wir auf jeden Fall mal da losziehen#6


----------



## Lachsy (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Krauthi!!!!Super Vorstellung!!!!so soll es ablaufen#6
> 
> hmm....wo ist denn ouderluske, oder wie das heisst|kopfkrat
> Suiderplassen ist doch der vom Raubfischtreffen, oder|kopfkrat



korekt, nur dieser hafen oelderhuske liegt gegenüber, an der ausfahrt zur maas, du müsstes eine abfahrt weiter als hatenboer, dann unten rechts........dann gerade aus bis es nur noch rechts und links geht, dann wieder rechts......der strasse folgen bis auf der linken seite die Schleuse kommt, dann links über die schleusse rüber, dahinter direkt wieder links.......strasse folgen dann geht es rechts rein nach Oelderhuske








mfg LAchsy


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Danke Lachsy.....Super beschrieben#6


----------



## Lachsy (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wir hatten Sonntag mal ein anderen Rückweg ausprobiert, kamen dann in hatenboer aus, ist nur wenn du ein boot mitziehst nicht besonders gut, wegen den Huckeln (die dinger damit man nicht so schnell fährt) und im prinzip auch nicht kürzer. 

und den weg den wir immer fahren, kannste es auch nicht verfehlen   
mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ja genau marcel  das ist  da wo das raubfischtreffen war  
du bist doch mit marcel 2  rübergefahren   an die weißen häuser     das ist marina oolderhuuske  

gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ja klar bin ich auch dabei, allerdings ohne Boot. Wer nimmt mich definitiv auf seinen Kahn? Würd mich riesig freuen!


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich bin am Samstag mit Marcel, seinem Vater und meinem Bruder wieder auf hoher See#6 
Hat jemand einen Tip von euch, welchen Plassen ich von Wessem anfahren könnte?
Es soll ja milder, regnen und viel Wind geben...|uhoh:  Deswegen ist was Windgeschützteres nicht schlecht


----------



## krauthi (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

na dan wünsch ich euch mal vielllllllll glück  und hoffentlich  wird das wetter euch nicht den spaß verderben

petri heilllllllllll  

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Es soll ja stürmen und regnen|scardie: |supergri


----------



## krauthi (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

na da würde ich doch lieber zu hause bleiben

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@the_doctor
Ich würde dir den Nederweertkanaal, bzw. Panheel empfehlen.
(Hafen Wessem links raus, unter der Autobahnbrücke durch und erste wieder links)

Da warst du doch schon, oder? Bei den festgemachten Pontons findest du immer ein Windstilles Örtchen. Da ist es jedoch ziemlich tief (gelbe Tonne -> ca. 30m).

Damit hast du kaum ne Möglichkeit gefangene Zander zurückzusetzen, da die Probleme mit dem Druckausgleich bekommen.


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ach ja, falls du das Boot vom Leo hast -> frage mal nach einem Feuerlöscher und Verbandskasten!

Ich habe aus verschiedenen Quellen gehöhrt, dass auf den plassen verstärkt kontrolliert wird!!!


----------



## krauthi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@ mac gill |kopfkrat ist das den da wo auch der strommast mit drinnen ist ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

gruß krauthi#h 


ich hoffe du bist in roemond am 4/5 juni dabei#6


----------



## the doctor (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Jo...Danke Mac Gill...dort wollten wir eh morgen hin#6 
Der Jochen meinte die Zander stehen jetzt auf 28-30m tiefe...da wirds schwierig mit dem Druckausgleich!Aber das fangen ist noch schwehrer:m 
Wir werden dann sehen morgen....

Krauthi: Jo...der See ist das#6


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hoi Doc,
wie sieht es bei dir nächstes Wochenende aus? Ich hab Freitag und Samstag
frei dann könnten wir mal ne Tour nach NL wagen. Sonntags kann ich leider net
da bin ich mit der Family in Köln zum Fußall.

Gruß´Dietmar


----------



## the doctor (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Jo Lepo...mal sehen..ich sage dir die Woche bescheid! Aber dann nicht mit dem Boot|uhoh: ...habe von heute die Schnauze voll:q 

Man, nur am Regnen und am stürmen...das war ein Wellengang|gr: 
Gefangen haben wir natürlich nichts, da es unmöglich war vernünftigen vertikalen Konntakt zum Boden zu halten:r 
War aber trotzdem kein unsinniger Angelausflug!
Spass hatten wir trotzdem, auch wenn ich nur als einzigster vollkommen trocken geblieben bin:m


----------



## the doctor (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Axo...was benutzt ihr eigentlich für ein Gewicht bei den Jigköpfen...
Ich habe einmal die Spro Jigs in 21 gr. und dann noch VMC rundköpfe, auch in 21gr. glaube ich...
Reichen die denn aus, bei normalen Wellengang für tiefen bis 33m?
oder könnte ich auch notfalls einen doppelkopf vorschalten....?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

joa bei dem Wetter da wirsze noch in den Schlaf geschaukelt.... Saukäs nee dat is nix.
Joa schaun mer mal wo wir unsere Gufis baden gehen........ #6


----------



## the doctor (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jo.. aber es ist eh jetzt recht schwierig...das Wasser wird wieder trüber...
Man sah eben im Neederwert wie sich das braune Wasser vom normalem trennte#6 
Und die Maas kamen wir mit höchstens 3km/h wieder hoch zum Hafen...selbst die Fussgänger waren schneller..so eine strömung|uhoh: 
Ich würde vorschlagen, nächste Woche vielleicht mal anzusitzen, wollte auch noch meine neue Feederrute ausprobieren#6 
schaun wir mal


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde vorschlagen, nächste Woche vielleicht mal anzusitzen, wollte auch noch meine neue Feederrute ausprobieren#6
> schaun wir mal


 
...joa und ich muss ja noch mein neus Rod Pod ausprobieren. Wenn das Wasser
net noch weiter steigt und in Hochwasser ausartet dann können wir gerne nen
Ansitz wagen. #6 :q


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Man, nur am Regnen und am stürmen...das war ein Wellengang|gr: 
Hallo Marcel
Wellengang???
Kannst mal mit mir segeln gehen und dabei Makrelen fangen ist ein Spaß sag ich Dir!
Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Multi-Chris 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Man, nur am Regnen und am stürmen...das war ein Wellengang|gr:
> Hallo Marcel
> Wellengang???
> Kannst mal mit mir segeln gehen und dabei Makrelen fangen ist ein Spaß sag ich Dir!
> Gruß Christian|wavey:


 
Makrelen beim Segeln|supergri  Ist bestimmt lustig#6


----------



## Dudzi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Axo...was benutzt ihr eigentlich für ein Gewicht bei den Jigköpfen...
> Ich habe einmal die Spro Jigs in 21 gr. und dann noch VMC rundköpfe, auch in 21gr. glaube ich...
> Reichen die denn aus, bei normalen Wellengang für tiefen bis 33m?
> oder könnte ich auch notfalls einen doppelkopf vorschalten....?



@the doctor #h 
Bei "normalem Wellengang" solltest du die 21gr oder besser die 28gr Jigs verwenden, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, daß du vernünftig "vertikal" fischst. Doppelkopf ist auch möglich, nur ist die Bißerkennung dann nicht mehr so genau. #6


----------



## krauthi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallihallo  für alle die   die mal eine tolle multirolle von rozemeijer haben möchten  ideal zu schleppen   jerken  oder zum vertikalfischen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7135986171&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hab ich!|supergri #6 nur als kleinere zum Vertikalangeln#6


----------



## krauthi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jo  ist genial zum  vertikalangeln   aber die hier ist  eine nummer größer also ideal zum schleppen  oder jerken 

bin im moment mal ein paar sachen am aussortieren 
habe mehr  rollen als ruten  habe ich festgestellt 

und die rozemeijer  ist bisher noch nicht einmal am wasser gewesen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe mal drauf geboten:m 

den Motor willst du auch wieder loswerden?|kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ja  ich fange nächste woche an  mit dem führerschein  und dan will ich mir was stärkeres dran hängen

 habe gesehen das du schon überboten worden bist

gruß frank


----------



## BSZocher (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi Leute
Fischen in den Tiefen tut den Fischen nicht gut! Alles was unter ca. 12 - 14 m nach oben kommt geht zum Großteil kaputt. Leider.
Nur als Anmerkung ohne jemandem ans Bein pink.. zu wollen.
Wenn es richtig windet und Wellen hat braucht ihr nicht unter 30g fischen wenn ihr ganz runter wollt. Wobei auch jetzt im Winter die Fische teilw. im "Flachen" sind. Einige gute Zander und auch HECHTE wurden in max. 5 m Tiefe gefangen!


----------



## mo jones (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

krass was nach paar wochen board abwesenheit zustande kommt #r

tach auch #h

bin ich vielleicht zu spät ?  kann ich noch mit ?

hab aber leider kein boot, aber absolut kein problem mir die kosten für eins mit jemanden (oder mehreren) zu teilen  .

also für mich würd der termin gut passen, steht auch fest in meinem kalender, egal was für ein pieps kommt, es muss dann halt verschoben werden 

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hi Mo  schön das du wieder da bist ich trage dich dan mal bei den festen zusagen ein

wird sich ja dan noch zeigen wieviele boote nun dabei sind und wieviel platz vorhanden sein wird 


gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ahoi frank
jo mit den booten wird sich ja dann zeigen, is ja auch noch was bis dahin 
thnx für eintragen. 
und noch glückwunsch zum boot nachträglich 

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

danke danke 
der tag mit jan hat mich infiziert und ich hatte keinen bock mehr vom ufer aus auf zanderjagd zu gehen


gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jaja der tag mit jan ...
meine angel die ich gewonnen hab ist leider noch immer nicht bei mir angekommen.
zu erst lag es daran, dass ich meine adresse nicht vollständig ihm gemailt hab (hab vor lauter freude vergessen die straße anzugeben), aber wer verschickt denn schon ein packet ohne vollständiger adresse ... .aber er hat es trotz dem gemacht :-O nach der korrelktur, war ihm der versand dann zu teuer. dann schlug ich ihm vor das teil einfach nem freund innerhalb von NL zu schicken, wo mit er dann ein verstanden war.hab diesmal 10mal die vollständigkeit der adresse kontroliert|supergri  , leider ist bis heute nirgends was angekommen...#c
passende rolle und so liegt zu hause#d .

jetzt ma schauen wie das über die bühne gebracht werden soll
bock auf die aktion hab keinen mehr. 
werd wohl bei gelegenheit mir ne vertikalrute selber kaufen, oder vielleicht meinen kumpel mal vorbei schicken, und gucken watt die zwei NL'er  untereinder klären.

naja bin schon dabei den ärger zu verdrängen, da es nur mein herz belastet 


gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (30. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bin wieder zurück aus der türkei   und  verspühre das kribbeln in den finger mal wieder angeln zu gehen  aber   nun erst mal schonzeit abwarten  und dan gehts los   damit der tread nicht ganz unter geht  hebe ich ihn noch mal hervor  ist zwar noch etwas zeit bis  zu dem termin   aber wer früher plant   braucht später  nicht sagen er hätte nichts davon gewusst

gruß krauthi


----------



## vertikal (30. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi Krauthi,

habe als Raubfischangler grundsätzlich Interesse, die Maas-Plassen kennenzulernen. Komme gerne mit Boot und Angelkumpel Gerd.

Gruß, vertikal


----------



## krauthi (30. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ok dan trage ich dich mit boot und angelkumpel gerd  mal in die liste ein 

ist dein boot damit voll belegt  oder  haste  noch platz  ?????

gruß krauthi


----------



## Palometta (31. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Krauti,

wollte nur Bescheid sagen das ich Sonntag (5.6) nicht kann.
Ich komme aber am Freitag zu Euch rübergeflogen und bleibe bis Samstag zum  |bla:  |bla:  und so weiter   

Bis dann #h 
Palometta


----------



## krauthi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Auflistung der festen zusagen für das boosangeln in roemond 4/5 juni 2005 ( samstag/sonntag )

1.krauthi +boot
2.krauthis7
3.the doctor
4.angelbaby+freund+boot 
5. mr lepo 
6. rotauge 
7.naish+freundin+boot
8.wedaufischer (+sohn)
9. lucio 
10 Mo jones
11 vertikal + kumpel gerd +raubfischverrückter+ boot 


all die anderen die bis jetzt interesse gezeigt haben bitte ich deshalb noch mal um genaue zusage 


@palometta !!! freitag !!!! wir fangen doch erst samstag an !!!!!


gruß krauthi


----------



## Palometta (31. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @palometta !!! freitag !!!!   wir fangen doch erst samstag an !!!!!



ÄÄÄhh wat ne Verschwendung  #d 

Na egal  :g  bin sowieso in der Nähe und werde dann erst Samstag auftauchen und in der Zeit davor ein wenig vom Ufer peitschen .

Bis dann Palometta


----------



## vertikal (31. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Krauthi,

wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein weiterer Raubfischverrückter mit, so dass unser Boot (Chiemsse) dann mit drei Leuten besetzt ist.
Gruß, vertikal


----------



## krauthi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

alles ok  Vertikal   herzlich willkommen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

da habe ich mir  aber eine arbeit angetan 

boot gedreht, abgeschliffen  und neue farbe drauf  

der neue ( gebrauchte )motor  wartet auch schon auf seinen ersten einsatz , habe mir einen evinrude 9,9 ps zu gelegt   ich gehe mal davon aus das der reichen wird um mal schneller zu sein als die fußgänger die  an der maas  spazieren gehen 

 gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (10. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

frank , sei doch ehrlich, du willst nicht von den Enten und Schwänen überholt werden  :q 

Bin schon gespannt wie dein Boot aussieht wenn alles fertig ist  |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Angelbaby (10. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> da habe ich mir aber eine arbeit angetan
> 
> boot gedreht, abgeschliffen und neue farbe drauf
> 
> gruß Krauthi


 

Jaja, ich weiß was Du meinst. Wir haben gestern damit angefangen. Hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert, bis wir das Boot gedreht haben. Da haben wir entdeckt das der Boden durchgemodert ist. Jetzt heißt es erst einmal Faserplatten und so weiter kaufen und alles wieder schön dicht machen damit wir mit dem Ding nicht schon bei der Jungfernfahrt absaufen!!!:q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

na dann mal viellllllllllll erfolg   hoffe ihr bekommt das hin und seit mit am start in roermond

habt ihr euch den schon nach einen motor umgesehen ???

gruß Frank


----------



## Angelbaby (10. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Na aber hallo!!! Bis zum Treffen ist das Ding drei mal fertig!!!:q Da wird jetzt richtig reingeklotzt, denn wir wollen ja vorher auch mal aufs Wasser...

Ja, einen Motor haben wir jetzt auch zum Glück. Micha hat sich nen Mercury 4PS mit Arbeitsschraube(Viertakter) quasi neu besorgt. Ich denke mal damit müßten wir einigermaßen aus den Füßen kommen. Unser Boot ist ja kleiner als Deins!!!:q :q :q 

Holland Karten haben wir uns auch schon besorgt. Beim Preis bin ich allerdings fast umgefallen...41,50€ die werden auch immer teurer. Aber was will man machen, es nützt ja nix...#h


----------



## krauthi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

werde in den nächsten tagen mal nach roemrond fahren um nun genau abzuklähren was  nun alles benötigt wird  um am 4/ 5 juni   ein geiles treffen dort zu haben   und was  nun für kosten entstehen werden   
werde anfragen  für die  liegeweise  an der spundwand  und wieviele zelte nun dort hin passen  und zwecks grillen usw 

nähere infos werden dan folgen 

wie ?  machen wir das mit dem grillen   ???  bringt jeder selber mit ???


ach ja  denkt bitte dran das auch jeder die nötigen papiere  für die maasplassen hat 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier mal ein bild von der besagten spundwand  wo wir dan übernachten werden 

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

cool!!!!#6 und da dürfen wir auch direkt die Zelte aufschlagen und die Köder im Wasser baumeln lassen?


----------



## krauthi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wurde mir bei der ersten anfrage so bestätigt   aber  um alles genau abzuklähren  werde ich ja  wie gesagt  da noch mal hinfahren   es gibt dort auch eine  snackbar   deshalb   die überlegung  ob wir überhaupt grillen wollen   so ne  leckere pommes spezial  mit  ner frikadell  hat doch auch was   und wir haben kein hantier mit dem grillen usw 

ich gehe mal davon aus das der platz rechts  von der spundwand gesehen  dan unser  zeltplatz sein wird  aber   näheres    werde ich ja noch in erfahrung bringen  und euch dan berichten 


gruß  krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich freue mich immer mehr drauf!!!!!#6 

Aber so ein abendliches gemeinsames Grillen hat doch auch was 
Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, von mir aus können wir uns ja ne Pommes holen, oder so


----------



## krauthi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

gemütlicher ist das aufjedenfall   abends den grill an zu schmeißen  aber  ist  ja noch die frage zu klähren ist es auch erlaubt !   
wie gesagt wenn ich dort  gewesen bin werde ich sofort   berichten  was wir nun dürfen  oder auch nicht 


 wichtig  ist halt nur  das  wirklich jeder seinen gültigen papiere   hat 


und es währe schön wenn sich noch einige melden würden die ein boot haben  und  vieleicht noch   platz haben 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier noch mal die aktuelle teilenhmerzahl
1.krauthi +boot 
2.krauthis7 
3.the doctor 
4.angelbaby+freund+boot 
5. mr lepo 
6. rotauge 
7.naish+freundin+boot
8.wedaufischer (+sohn)
9. lucio 
10 Mo jones
11 vertikal + kumpel gerd + boot 
12 dutzi und tott + boot


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe nun neue info bekommen   
hier mal den text den die mir heute geschickt haben  




Sehr geehrter Herr Krauthausen,

Wir haben in Moment noch genügend Platz für Ihre Zelte. Die Kosten sind € 15,00 pro Zelt pro Nacht mit Nutzung vom Sanitäranlage. Die Kosten für die Boote sind € 7,50 pro Boot pro Nacht wenn Sie im Wasser bleiben. Slippen kostet € 10,00 pro Boot, einmal rein und einmal raus. Weiterhin gibt es noch die Nebenkosten: Kurtaxe € 0,68 pro Person pro Nacht, Parklasten € 1,00 pro Person pro Nacht und Buchungskosten € 10,00. 

Grillen auf dem Platz ist erlaubt. Boote kann man mieten bei der Yachtschule auf unsere Anlage"Yachtschule Manfred Müllenschläder". Sie sind erreichbar unter Telefonnummer 0031-651316818.
Namens Resort Marina Oolderhuuske






gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das würde heißen 

bei einem boot mir drei personen besatzung 

10 € einlsippen : 3 = 3,33 €
7,50€ boot nachts anlegen : 3= 2,50

macht pro  person  bei den bootskosten 5,83
hinzu kommen noch  kurtaxe pro person   von 0,68 cent 
für jedes auto 1 € parkgebüren   wobei ich das noch abklähren muss da das auto  was das boot zieht  ja auf dem platz steht  wo eingeslippt  wurde 
 und dan halt noch  für die übernachtung halt    15 € pro zelt   mit benutzung der sanitären anlagen 
also  bei zwei personen im zelt   macht das 7,50   für jeden 

natürlich müsste ich dan die buchungskosten auch noch auf alle umlegen  aber ich denke mal das wird  unter einem euro bleiben



grob geschätz sind das dan  ca 15 €  für jeden  der teilnehmen möchte   und das für zwei tage angeln und einmal übernachtung 

kosten die noch unhabhängig entstehen  wie benzinverbrauch auf dem boot  oder sonstiges  kann ja jeder selber   verrechnen  


ich hoffe das sagt euch so zu  und freue  mich schon auf ein schönes treffen mit euch

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe noch info   von der bootsvermietung

und zwar  wer bis jetzt noch kein boot hat  oder mitgenommen wird  der kann sich dort vor ort  ein führerscheinfreies boot ausleihen  ist ein stahlboot mit 5 ps   und kostet  pro tag 45 €   und ist ausgelegt   für drei personen
als kaution dient der peronalausweis 

 gruß krauthi


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Bin zwar nicht dabei,

aber trotzdem gute Organisation Krauthi!!!

Vielleicht komm ich Euch abends mal besuchen.

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

danke chris

währe schön wenn du abends  zu besuch kommen würdest  

ich versuche  schon die ganze zeit   Jan dibbets( zanderguru von holland ) zu erreichen  das der uns  auch vieleicht  einen besuch abstattet  


mal sehen wer noch so alles auftauchen wird 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Wer braucht Jan wenn Chris kommt????:q :q :q 

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ja, wenn ich ein eigenes Boot hätte, dann.....:q 
aber, wer noch ein Bellyboot von euch hat, kann es ja mitbringen, wenn er möchte, und mir evtl. gegen einen Preis ausleihen....#6 
Wathose habe ich:q 
ansonsten wie abgesprochen mit Krauthi#6


----------



## Lucio (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich freue mich auch schon drauf, wird bestimmt spitze#6

Lucio


----------



## Angelbaby (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ach nee, wat wird dat schön!!!#6  Können wir nicht jetzt schon Juni haben?????:q :q :q


----------



## Lachsy (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Frank, ist das nicht die spundwand wo die fähre anlegt, die immer zwischen den beiden ufern der maas hinundherschippert????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bin mir nicht sicher clarissa    aber das werde ich ja noch abklähren 

gruß frank


----------



## Lachsy (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

mhhh sieht fast so aus, weil dahinter die kurve der maas kommt. hab noch ein bild von da 






links ist der anlegen von der fähre, der immer die radfahrer hin und her schippert

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wenns klappt bin ich am wochenende in roermond  werde denen  alles mögliche abfragen was noch offen ist 
ich kenne nur die spundwand dort    wo soll den die andere sein ????

gruß Frank


----------



## Lachsy (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wenns klappt bin ich am wochenende in roermond  werde denen  alles mögliche abfragen was noch offen ist
> ich kenne nur die spundwand dort    wo soll den die andere sein ????
> 
> gruß Frank



ne andere spundwand habe ich da noch nicht gesehn. auf der Plassen seite sind die anleger für die boote vom Zeltplatz. aber keine spundwand. ich denke mal nicht das sie die spundwand zwischen plassen und Maas meinen oder???

das wäre dann diese


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so nun nach einem ausgiebigen gespräch mit der netten dame der rezeption

habe ich mal wieder neuigkeiten für euch
die boote dürfen nachts am hafen angelegt werden wobei zu emphelen ist die ausrüstung (angelsachen) dan vom boot zu nehmen und im auto zu verstauen und zelte aufbauen und grillen dürfen wir auf dem campingplatz ca 100 meter entfernt vom hafen
parken ist kostenlos da diese angabe parkplatzen 1 € pro person so eine art eigene kurtaxe ist und nicht auf auto bezogen ist

habe nun eben alles fest reserviert und für 4 boote und ca 15 personen und ca 6-7 zelte 
es kann aber auch noch nachgebucht werden so das die jenigen die noch dazu kommen möchten auch noch gerne dabei sein können

bitte teilt mir noch mit wer nun mit wehm in welchen zelt übernachtet um die genaue zelt angabe nachher zu machen 

1. krauthi+Krauthis7 ein zelt
2. The Doctor Umbrella
3. Mr Lepo ein zelt
4. Diana + freund ein zelt
5. dutzi und tott ein zelt
6. mo jones + lucio+rotauge ein zelt
7. svitti ein zelt

usw 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Nunja.....

Ich würde gerne meine Liege  mitbringen, aber wenn ich dann noch mein Umbrella mitbringe , kann dort nur einer drinn Platz finden....
Habe leider kein anderes Zelt....
Ich nehme den Aufpreis auch gerne in Kauf, weil das schlafen auf ner Liege ist schon bequemer


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

klähre doch mal mit dietmar ab  ob der nicht eins hat wo ihr zusammen  drinn übernachten könnt  ansonsten   schaue doch morgen mal bei Lidl nach  die haben da morgen eins im angebot   und vorallem preiswert

gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hab ich auch schon gedacht mit Dietmar,...aber der schnarcht glaube ich:q 

Ne, das geht schon.....Ich schlafe eh lieber in meinem Umbrella auf der Liege, anstatt in meinem Bett:q #6 
und da habe ich schön Platz drinn....

Ansonsten, wenn Dietmars Zelt gross genug ist, nehme ich das Angebot auch an...Mal schaun was er dazu sagt....

Lidl.- extra für das Treffen kaufe ich mir kein Zelt, würde dann lieber unterm freien Himmel schlafen:q


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

würde dann lieber unterm freien Himmel schlafen:q

das nenne ich hardcoreangeln  

wollen wir mal hoffen das uns petrus schönes wetter schickt :g 

gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch schon gedacht mit Dietmar,...aber der schnarcht glaube ich:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hoi hoi .... joaaaaa Schnarchen ist kein Thema das kann ich #6 :q :q 
Ein Zelt hab ich auch.... aber ich denke für zwei Liegen ist es was eng. Ich hab 
aber noch zwei Luftmatratzen da lässt es sich auch gut drauf pennen, ist ja nur
für eine Nacht und ne Luftpumpe hab ich auch noch irgendwo ....... glaub ich #t :q . 
Also wenn ne Airmatratz ok für dich ist Marcel dann kannste bei mir 
im Bungalow übernachten :q :q


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das kann ja dan ein wettschnarchen werden in der nacht  

ohweiiiiiiiiiii ich sehe schon die holländichen fersehteams die morgen an unseren zelten stehen und ein bericht über uns machen werden#t 


gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

..... joaaa und die Zander kommen und wollen Autogramme :q :q


----------



## krauthis7 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bin echt mal gespannt wie , was da so alles abgeht ,schnarchen und so


----------



## krauthis7 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hoffe wir fangen mehr als wir lachen


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich möchte mehr lachen als fangen 

 gruß an die CRF


----------



## Angelbaby (22. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Also ich werde mit Micha (meinem Freund) in einem Zelt pennen, da weiß ich wenigstens das der nicht unbedingt schnarcht!!!!!:q :q :q 

Also kannst Du uns auch mit einem Zelt eintragen, bitte!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

...öhm also wenn mein Resonanzkörper so richtig in fahrt kommt dann unterhalte ich 
den ganzen Campingplatz. Dat is dann genau wie bei den Rolling Stones... net schön 
aber LAAUUT :q #t :g


----------



## krauthi (22. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

dan können wir uns die hand geben dietmar   meine frau sagt immer ich bin der beste baumfäller von der sahara


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (22. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> dan können wir uns die hand geben dietmar meine frau sagt immer ich bin der beste baumfäller von der sahara
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi


 
das hört sich nicht gut an:q


----------



## krauthi (22. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

keine bange marcel das wird sich schon gut anhören bin ja täglich am üben


----------



## krauthi (24. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

mein boot ist fertig#6  und nun muss ich noch 6 wochen warten bis es auf´s wasser geht |rolleyes 

was für eine quählerrei|uhoh: 


gruß krauthi#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> mein boot ist fertig#6  und nun muss ich noch 6 wochen warten bis es auf´s wasser geht |rolleyes
> 
> was für eine quählerrei|uhoh:
> 
> ...


Warum musst du noch 6 Wochen warten bis es aufs Wasser geht?  |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bis zum ende der schonzeit sind es noch 5 wochen  und ob ich direkt an dem ersten wochenende raus fahren ist noch nicht sicher   also spätestens bei unserem treffen in roermond  kommt es zum einsatz   vieleicht werde ich aber schon vorher mal  in roemrond enslippen  um alles zu testen  aber leider nicht zum angeln 


gruß krauthi  

habe heute  die  bestätigung  von arina oolderhuske bekommen   aber dazu schreibe ich gleich noch etwas


----------



## krauthi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so nun habe ich etwas zeit  

wie eben schon erwähnt habe ich heute die bestätigung von marina oolderhuske bekommen #6 und auf uns reserviert sind 7 zeltplätze kurtaxe für 15 personen parkplatzen für 15 personen spundwand für 4 boote und die buchungskosten 

macht zusammen 170 € |kopfkrat 
im schreiben steht drinne das die reservierung erst in kraft tritt wenn bezahlt worden ist aber das klähre ich dort noch mal ab weil ich im telefonat erwähnte das vorort bezahlt wird |bla: 

hier noch mal eie auflistung der kosten 

ein zelt = 15 €
buchungskosten allgemeins 10 €
kurtaxe je person o,68 €
parkplatzen je person 1 € 
spundwand 7,50 € je boot 
einslippen ist im preis noch nicht mit angegeben und wird noch mal 10 € je boot liegen 


wie gesagt ich klähre das mit dem vorab bezahlen noch mal ab 

und bitte euch mich nun nicht hängen zu lassen da ich die kosten dan selber tragen muss  


gruß Krauthi#h


----------



## krauthi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

es kann natürlich auch noch später dazugemeldet werden   für die jenigen die sich sich erst kurzfristig dazu entscheiden dabei sein zu möchten

gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Im Prinzip kein Problem. Wie ist denn deine Einschätzung, Krauthi. Im Moment sieht es doch so aus, das zu wenig Boote da sind. Wie regeln wir das? Ist ja schließlich ein Bootstreffen. Wenn ich einen Platz auf einem Boot haben werde, no Problem. Hab ja schon letztes JAhr zugesagt.  |wavey:


----------



## the doctor (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi Frank:

Klasse wie du das schaukelst.#6 
Ich würde sagen, schick den Leuten, die zum Treffen kommen wollten, nochmal ne PN, damit es keiner vergisst,das sie sich hier eingetragen hatten.
Sonst stehst du nachher da, und hast die Kohle bezahlt


----------



## krauthi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wie  in einegen zeilen  vorab schon mal erwähnt  man kan auch ein boot vorort mieten   und die kosten durch drei teilen  mo jones lucio und wedaufischer sind ja auch noch leider ohne boot   vieleicht  einfahc mal kontakt aufnehmen  und absprechen  

bis jetzt habe ich  von mac gill  ( mit boot )und von naish ( mit boot ) keine feste zusage das aber noch hoffentlich kommen wird 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

danke für die blumen   marcel

werde das aber noch abklähren  wie das nun sein wird mit dem bezahlen 

gruß Frank


----------



## Mac Gill (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich kann auch leider erst ganz kurzfristig zu oder absagen...


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe heute  antwort von jan und rob dibbets bekommen und  sie werden es versuchen   uns zu besuchen natürlich auch mit einem boot  wie er sagte  

clarissa mit winni  und multi criss werden uns auch besuchen kommen 




gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

freu!!!!!!:m 

sag denen, die sollen uns die Zander mitbringen:m 


Können wir da am Campingplatz, irgendwo Strom beziehen? für meinen kleinen Kühlschrank


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wird bestimmt möglich sein  

ist nun immer noch die frage   grillen wir an dem abend  oder plündern wir die pommesbude ???


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

grillen wäre nicht schlecht mit nem leckeren Bier!!!!!#6 
aber, wie kühlen wir das Fleisch dann?
Wenn ich meinen Mini Kühlschrank mitbringe, dann passen ca. 3 l rein..+ Köfis|supergri


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das ist ja meine sorge 
wenn wir morgens dort ankommen und dan den rest des tages auf dem wasser verbringen müsste das fleisch ja kalt liegen aber nur die frage wie ???

zelte aufbauen können wir ja erst zum abend hin ( ab 15 uhr )

das würde heißen die sachen zum grillen würden die ganze zeit im auto liegen gut eine kühlbox werde ich aufjedenfall mitnehmen und ich denke mal das müsste dan auch reichen um alles kalt zu halten 

also belassen wir es beim grillen mit nem leckeren bierchen 

habe jan und rob versprochen das ein leckeres kaltes bierchen auf sie warten wird 


gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wer von euch hat den einen schönen großen grill ?????


----------



## Angelbaby (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo!!!

Also einen Grill ham we leider nich... aber wir könnten eine 35l Gaskühlbox mitbringen...von wegen Fleisch und so!


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hört sich doch gut an  diana  hätten wir das kühlproblem  schon mal gelößt  und einen grill werden wir auch schon noch bekommen 

fleisch denke ich mal wird sich jeder selber mitbringen  da ja jeder was anderes haben möchte an fleisch 
ich werde noch einen schüssel nudelsalat machen  und eine kiste bier  mitbringen 
grillzange  holzkohle anzünder  besteck teller  usw   wird sich bestimmt auch noch finden


gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hoi Leutz,
ich hab nen Holzkohlegrill den bring ich mit. Wie viele Leute kommen denn?


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

laut den zusagen ca 15 -20  und eventuell noch die kurzentschlossenen

gruß frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

..... dann wäre es net schlecht wenn wir noch nen zweiten Grill hätten. Ich bringe dann auch noch nen Sack Holzkohle mit und Ketchup mit Senf.  Teller nutze ich meinen eigenen ich hab da mein Gerödel komplett mit dabei *grins*


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe auch so ein campingset  mit teller und besteck   einen klapptisch bringe ich auch noch mit


----------



## the doctor (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Grill habe ich leider keinen, nur ein Rost.....geht das denn auch?


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich denke mal  nicht da man bestimmt nicht auf dem boden grillen sollte 
aber das mit dem 2 grill werden wir schon noch lösen 

gruß frank


----------



## mo jones (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jo nabend junx und mädels|wavey:

erst ma ein dickes lob für die orga und ein noch dickeres "DANKE" für's bescheid sagen frank !!! ich hab's nicht vergessen, war (bin) aber leider voll mit uni und so beschäfftigt, so das ich kaum zum boarden gekommen bin.
bei mir sieht's so aus : bin 100% immer noch dabei.  grillen find ich voll ok! zelten und pommesbude |kopfkrat ? nee !!!
zelt bring ich auch mit(3pers), meinen kleinen grill, watt koscheres fleisch und auch noch was stinke wurst.   ich frag ma meine mama ob die nicht bock hat noch paar fladenbrote zu backen ( macht sie bestimmt, kommt ja noch muttertag vorher), kaffeemäßig werd ich wohl auch was dabei haben... teller, besteck und so, wird wohl auch in meiner kiste mit drin sein.
fehlt noch was ?
so bootsmäßig, wie gesagt hab ich net dat problem mir mit noch zwei andern  leutz eins zu  teilen, falls das nicht anders geht. wär ja blöd beim bootstreffen, nicht auf en boot zu sein. ich glaub da waren auch schon zwei opfer :g !
 am besten mir einfach ne pn aber am besten ne mail schicken! das krieg ich auf jeden fall mit, da im moment leider zu wenig zeit für's board übrig bleibt :c.
ach ja! hab endlich meine gewonnene verticalrute bekommen |supergri 

@doc: hast du nun nen 7,5t'ner |supergri klar gemacht für deinen umzug nach roermond oder kommste noch net weg aus AC ? angebot steht immer noch.

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hi mo  
habe alles notiert und glückwunsch zur vertikalrute 

das mit dem boot kann ja noch geklärt werden  es stehen ja noch einige zusagen offen
fladenbrote  währe auch klasse  

werde heute mal eine liste reinsetzen wer nun was mit bringen wird 

gruß Frank


----------



## Rotauge (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ne Übersicht wäre doch klasse, wieviel Boote mit wem belegt sind, wer noch ohne Boot, und dann seperat welche Zusagen noch offen sind und wer von denen noch ein Boot hat. 

Hast du den Überblick, Krauthi?


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

nun dan will ich mal hier alles auflisten

boot 1 krauthi, krauthis7 , the doctor
boot 2 angelnbaby+ freund+ mr.lepo
boot 3 dutzi + tott ( eventuell noch ein platz frei )

boot 4 vertikal+ gerd+ kumpel ( nur sonntags )
boot 5 mo jones+ rotauge+ lucio ( gemietet) 



bis jetzt leider ohne bootszusage sind wedaufischer, svitti, bernd B,


noch ohne feste zusage Lachsy+ winni+ boot , mac gill + boot ,



einen zweiten grill habe ich organesiert

fürs zelten bringen mit ( besteck bitte jeder selber )

krauthi = grill+ klapptisch+ nudelsalat+1 kiste bier +grillzange 
mr.lepo = grill + holzkohle senf + ketchup
angelbaby= gaskühlbox 1 kiste bier + cola + kartoffelsalat
the doctor= kühlschrank 
mo jones = fladenbrot 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so nach einem erneuten netten gespräch mit marina oolderhuske  weiß ich nun auch  wie  das mit dem bezahlen laufen wird  ich mache eine anzahlung von 70 €  und der rest wird dan vorort bezahlt 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Bis wann müssen denn die 70 € spätestens bezahlt werden?


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich werde die nächste woche überweisen 
dan ist die reservierung auf jedenfall gesichert  
 im schreiben von marina oolderhuske ist angegeben 14 tage nach erhalt bitte überweisen 


gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe gerade  von vertikal eine Email bekommen  in der er mir mitteilte  das er  sein kumpel gerd und noch ein kolege  erst am sonntag  zu uns stoßen werden

gruß Frank


----------



## Lucio (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob im Boot von dutzi + tott bzw. naish+freundin noch ein Platz für mich frei ist? #h#h#h Wäre nett zu wissen, sonst müsste ich mich zeitig um ein Mietboot kümmern.

Grüße Lucio


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo lucio  also mo jones möchte auch eins mieten   setze dich doch mal mit ihm in verbindung   dan könntet ihr doch zusammen eins mieten  ansonsten  schreibe einfach mal die anderen an   

gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier mal eine kleine wegbeschreibung  für die anfahrt nach marina oolderhuske

eine abfahrt weiter als hatenboer, dann unten rechts........dann gerade aus bis es nur noch rechts und links geht, dann wieder rechts......der strasse folgen bis auf der linken seite die Schleuse kommt, dann links über die schleusse rüber, dahinter direkt wieder links.......strasse folgen dann geht es rechts rein nach Oelderhuske


gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ahoi frank !
kannste ma bitte die 45€ bootsmietadresse posten....?
da bahnt sich gerade nen flotter dreier mit lucio,  rotauge und mir an :q

@ lucio : räumste ma bitte deinen briefkasten auf...#h

gruß
 mo


----------



## Lachsy (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal eine kleine wegbeschreibung  für die anfahrt nach marina oolderhuske
> 
> eine abfahrt weiter als hatenboer, dann unten rechts........dann gerade aus bis es nur noch rechts und links geht, dann wieder rechts......der strasse folgen bis auf der linken seite die Schleuse kommt, dann links über die schleusse rüber, dahinter direkt wieder links.......strasse folgen dann geht es rechts rein nach Oelderhuske
> 
> ...



frank, irgendwoher kenne ich diese wegbeschreibung 

es ist auch kein problem von Abfahrt hatenboer dort hin zu kommen, wenn ihr von der abfahrt kommt aus richtung Roermond mitte  ........links........die nächste links. dann fahrt ihr an Südplassen vorbei. (dort liegt auch ne kleine privat slippe 5€ )immer der strasse folgen hat aber diese geschwindigkeiteshuckel , dann kommt ihr auf der linken seite marina Oelderhuske.

beide strecken sind im prinzip gleich lang. Mit boot am hänger würde ich frank seine strecke vorziehn. weil aufsetzen auf diesen huckeln macht kein spaß und knitscht gewaltig  . wissen wir aus eigenerfahrung

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Yachtschule manfred müllenschläder  direkt an der anlage von marina oolderhuske

 den rest  habe ich dir ja per email geschickt 

gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@ clarissa  haste mich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aber du hast das so gut beschrieben da musste ich das noch mal reinsetzen 


gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

*[size=+1]Anfahrt aus Richtung Köln - Düsseldorf[/size]*

*Die Anfahrt erfolgt über die A 52, Richtung Mönchengladbach, Roermond. Der Autobahn bis zum Ende folgen, sie wird dann zur B 230. Dieser weiter in Richtung Roermond folgen.*

*Ab der niederländischen Grenze der Ausschilderung Richtung Eindhoven folgen (Stadtumgehung Roermond).*

*Von der Schnellstraße sofort hinter der Maasbrücke an der Abfahrt "De Weerd" abfahren und den braunen Schildern "Marina Oolderhuuske" folgen.*

*[size=+1]Anfahrt aus Richtung Aachen[/size]*

*Die Anfahrt erfolgt über die A2 (Niederlande) Richtung Eindhoven. An der Abfahrt Roermond die Autobahn in Richtung Roermond verlassen. Dann der Ausschilderung Eindhoven folgen.*

*Von der Schnellstraße sofort hinter der Maasbrücke an der Abfahrt "De Weerd" abfahren und den braunen Schildern "Marina Oolderhuuske" folgen*


----------



## Rotauge (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Wann ist denn jetzt genau das Treffen? Samstag wird es wann beginnen? Und geht wohl bis Sonntag  #t


----------



## krauthi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

treffen morgens um 9 uhr in marina ollderhuuske 
danach gemeinsames angeln auf dem süderplassen 
zum abend hin dan gemeinsames aufschlagen der zelte 
nach dem der biwack aufgebaut ist eventuelles gemeinsames grillen und gemütlich den abend ausklingen lassen 
morgens nach dem frühstück und abbau dan noch gemeinsam den tag auf dem wasser verbringen und abends dan wieder richtung heimat 

eventuelle vorstellungen oder vorschläge können natürlich noch mit einbezogen werden



gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Das ist gut. Neun Uhr sollte zu schaffen sein. Werd noch mal in mich gehen und dann mitteilen, was ich mitbringe


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> treffen morgens um 9 uhr in marina ollderhuuske
> danach gemeinsames angeln auf dem süderplassen
> zum abend hin dan gemeinsames aufschlagen der zelte
> nach dem der biwack aufgebaut ist eventuelles gemeinsames grillen und gemütlich den abend ausklingen lassen
> ...


 
... ab wann können wir denn auf den Campingplatz? weil wenn genug Zeit
bleibt könnten wir dann schon aufbauen damit wir abends dann gleich mit
dem grillen loslegen können. Wie schaut es denn mit Strom aus, haben die 
da auch Strom auf den Pazellen? Dann könnte man nämlich eventuell Getränke und Grillfleisch kühlen.


----------



## krauthi (29. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

aufbau kann erst ab 12 uhr erfolgen 
und strom haben wir so weit ich weiß auf den pazellen nicht aber das ließe sich ja noch einrichten das wir plätze bekommen wo auch strom liegt aber um zu kühlen denke ich mal reicht auch einen gute kühlbox 

gruß Frank


----------



## svitti (30. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Leute ich wehre auch gerne dabei aber auch leider ohne Boot.
Vieleicht nimmt mich einer auf Boot auf würde mich freuen .
Grüß Martin


----------



## svitti (30. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo ich wehre auch gerne dabei aber auch leider ohne Boot :c
Vieleicht nimmt mich einer von euch mit aufs Boot;+
Würde mich freuen:l
Grüß Martin


----------



## krauthi (30. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo svitti   herzlich willkommen

werde dich mal in die liste mit aufnehmen   nun ja  das mit dem boot wird sich dan noch zeigen  es sind ja noch  5 wochen und ich gehe mal davon aus das noch einige dazu kommen werden die dan noch ein platz frei haben 

bleibst du wenn dan über nacht   ( ein zelt )   ????


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (30. April 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun dan will ich mal hier alles auflisten
> 
> boot 1 krauthi, krauthis7 , the doctor
> boot 2 angelnbaby+ freund+ mr.lepo
> ...


 
nu ist die seite auf dem neuesten stand


----------



## krauthi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so anzahlung ist überwiesen also dürfte nun nichts mehr schieffffffffff gehen 

die 70 € die ich jetzt als anzahlung gemacht habe werden wir dan mit allen kosten verrechnen

gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

...oki doki dann lass uns mal die Tage zählen bis es los geht :q :q


----------



## Angelbaby (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Huhu!!!

Wir bringen auch noch ne Kiste Bier, ein paar Flaschen Cola und nen Kartoffelsalat mit.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

prima diana und micha             wird notiert 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

aktueller stand 

boot 1 krauthi, krauthis7 , the doctor
boot 2 angelnbaby+ freund+ mr.lepo
boot 3 dutzi + tott ( eventuell noch ein platz frei )

boot 4 vertikal+ gerd+ kumpel ( nur sonntags )
boot 5 mo jones+ rotauge+ lucio ( gemietet) 



bis jetzt leider ohne bootszusage sind wedaufischer, svitti


noch ohne feste zusage Lachsy+ winni+ boot , mac gill + boot ,



einen zweiten grill habe ich organesiert

fürs zelten bringen mit ( besteck bitte jeder selber )

krauthi = grill+ klapptisch+ nudelsalat+1 kiste bier +grillzange 
mr.lepo = grill + holzkohle senf + ketchup
angelbaby= gaskühlbox 1 kiste bier + cola + kartoffelsalat
the doctor= kühlschrank 
mo jones = fladenbrot 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier mal ein paar bilder   von  marina oolderhuuske


----------



## svitti (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo ich haise Martin ich würde auch gerne mit aber leider kein Boot hab ne Holland karte würde mich freuen wenn ich noch platz hette auf euren Boot


----------



## krauthi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo svitti ( martin )  ich setze dich mal mit auf die  liste   wird sich ja noch zeigen  was nun  an platz vorhanden sein wird   bleibst du auch über nacht ( 1 zelt )

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Krauti na klaro bleibe ich über nacht und habe ein 3 mann zelt was zu saufen und grillen pringe ich auch mit kein thema .


----------



## krauthi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

alles klar svitti   ist  notiert und das mit einem platz im boot wird sich schon noch ergeben 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ok danke dir biss dann ich weis ihr kennt mich nicht aber ich binn nicht so schlimm


----------



## krauthi (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe nun so weit mein boot fertig  gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hast ein schönes Boot Krauthi  Ist ja bestimmt ein schönes Hobby, auf jeden Fall zeitintensiv


----------



## Lachsy (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ist doch super geworden , deine Wildcat  #6 

muss ich wohl auf dem wasser mal drauf achten 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Krauthi dein boot ist klasse echt super


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo wenn ihr wüstet was das wildcat bedeutet heheheh 
denn nicht jeder hatt nee wildkatze zu hause hahaha

gruß Brüderli


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

aber was solls ich bin ja nur der anker :-(


----------



## krauthi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ja ja   wildcat   hats gelesen  und besteht auf degradierung

somit bist du nun vom anker   im rang abgerutscht zum echolotgeber 

gruß brüderle


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

dann weiss ich wenigstens wo die fische sind ,und sag dir nigs hehehe
gruß Brüderli


----------



## the doctor (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

boar.....ist ja ein Hammerboot auch noch mit nem Chefsessel:q  extra für mich?!:q


----------



## krauthi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

chefsessel ?????????|kopfkrat 

naja eigendlich ein kapitänsstuhl für den kapitän der wildcat 


gruß krauthi #h


----------



## krauthi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

boardie naish  hat eben leider abgesagt da er einen urlaub geschenkt bekommen hat 


gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jo 
geiles boot alda #r,  chefsessel is dat aber wirklich #6

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ein ehemaliger kumpel  von meinem bruder ist auch noch mit von der partie ( bernd B )


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

aha pepsikopf ist also doch dabei hahaha


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hoi Leute,
ich hab mir gestern ne Sitzgelegenheit für auf'm Wasser zugelegt. Wenn ich bis zum Treffen
noch nen gescheiten 5 PS Quirl auftreibe dann bringe ich mein Boot auch mit. Hab mir
heute noch nen E- Motor besorgt. Werde am Montag dann mal ne Testrunde 
auf'm See drehen :q :q


----------



## Angelbaby (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hey Dietmar!!! 

Sieht gut aus, dein Boot! Da kann man nur sagen Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dietmar!!!
> 
> Sieht gut aus, dein Boot! Da kann man nur sagen Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


 

.... joa danke danke, nu will ich hoffen, das am Montag vernünftiges Wetter ist.
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich mit E-Motor fahren lässt. Ich war heute am See und
bin mal ne Runde gepaddelt |uhoh: |uhoh: nu hab ich schon die ersten Blasen *löl* :q #t 
man ist halt nix mehr gewohn *g*


----------



## krauthi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

herzlichen glückwunsch dietmar   klasse teil  

freue mich schon drauf  dich damit live zu sehen    am besten in roermond   das mit dem 5 ps quirl wird schon klappen 


* und immer ne hand breit  wasser unterm kiel *** sagt man doch !!!!

Gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ach ja   noch ein bitte an alle  bootsbesitzer   die teilnehmen am treffen ,, denkt bitte  an 
die sicherheitsvorschriften  in holland     also feuerlöscher   verbandskasten   usw 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

#6 Sehr schönes boot glückwunsch ich bekomme erst nägstes jahr eins aber dann vom feinsten, hoffe wir machen dann nochmals so eine tour


----------



## Lachsy (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo dietmar, glückwunsch zum boot. sag mal von welchem Ausflugssee hast das den geklaut (wegen der 29)  :q 

immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

aktueller stand 

boot 1 krauthi, krauthis7 , the doctor
boot 2 angelnbaby+ freund+ mr.lepo
boot 3 dutzi + tott ( eventuell noch ein platz frei )

boot 4 vertikal+ gerd+ kumpel 
boot 5 mo jones+ rotauge+ lucio ( gemietet) 



bis jetzt leider ohne bootszusage sind wedaufischer, svitti,bernd b,


noch ohne feste zusage Lachsy+ winni+ boot , mac gill + boot ,



einen zweiten grill habe ich organesiert

fürs zelten bringen mit ( besteck bitte jeder selber )

krauthi = grill+ klapptisch+ nudelsalat+1 kiste bier +grillzange 
mr.lepo = grill + holzkohle senf + ketchup
angelbaby= gaskühlbox 1 kiste bier + cola + kartoffelsalat
the doctor= kühlschrank 
mo jones = fladenbrot 
vertikal  = nudelsalat+ 2 kisten bier  

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

*[size=+1]Anfahrt aus Richtung Köln - Düsseldorf[/size]*

*Die Anfahrt erfolgt über die A 52, Richtung Mönchengladbach, Roermond. Der Autobahn bis zum Ende folgen, sie wird dann zur B 230. Dieser weiter in Richtung Roermond folgen.*

*Ab der niederländischen Grenze der Ausschilderung Richtung Eindhoven folgen (Stadtumgehung Roermond).*

*Von der Schnellstraße sofort hinter der Maasbrücke an der Abfahrt "De Weerd" abfahren und den braunen Schildern "Marina Oolderhuuske" folgen.*

*[size=+1]Anfahrt aus Richtung Aachen[/size]*

*Die Anfahrt erfolgt über die A2 (Niederlande) Richtung Eindhoven. An der Abfahrt Roermond die Autobahn in Richtung Roermond verlassen. Dann der Ausschilderung Eindhoven folgen.*

*Von der Schnellstraße sofort hinter der Maasbrücke an der Abfahrt "De Weerd" abfahren und den braunen Schildern "Marina Oolderhuuske" folgen*
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier noch mal die genaue anschrift 

Marina-Oolderhuuske
oolderhuuske 1
6041 tr roermond


----------



## svitti (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Hier ist nochmall svitti krauthi ist das noch Platz für mich frei oder geht das nicht wehre auch nicht schlimm .Grüß Martin


----------



## krauthi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

im moment sind die boote die sich bis jetzt gemeldet haben voll besetzt aber ich hoffe ja noch auf zusagen von kurzentschlossene die mit ihrem boot dabei sein werden 
werde dir aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid sagen was nun genau an platz vorhanden sein wird 
es könnte sein das noch zwei boote mit dabei sein werden und ich denke mal da wird dan noch ein platz für dich frei sein aber genau zusage erst wenn ich näheres von den bootsbesitzern habe 

es besteht eventuell auch noch die möglichkeit sich ein boot vor ort auszuleihen so wie es mo jones rotauge und lucio auch machen werden 

vieleicht ist ja noch jemand bereit sich ein boot mit dir zu teilen ????

aber sobald ich was weiß sage ich dir bescheid 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Danke Krauthi was kostet sich ein boot zu leihen hast du da ne ahnung 
Gruß Svitti


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

pro tag 45 €  inklusive 5 ps motor als kaution dient der personalausweiß

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Danke hast du auch ne adresse oder homepage von den boots verleih


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

*Yachtschule Manfred Müllenschläder / Segelschule und Bootsvermietung in Radevormwald und Roermond*Yachtschule Manfred Müllenschläder". Sie sind erreichbar unter Telefonnummer 0031-651316818.


gruß Krauthi


----------



## vertikal (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Krauthi,

nach viel Hin und Her sieht es jetzt doch so aus, dass wir zu dritt schon Samstag früh auflaufen und das ganze Wochenende mit Euch verbringen können!

Frage 1: wir drei haben uns für den Rhedersee in der Nähe von Arnheim die Grote Vergunning 2005 gekauft; für die Maasplassen benötigen wir, soviel ich weiß, noch eine Zusatzkarte; weißt du, wo und ab wann wir diese Karte Samstag früh kaufen können?

Frage 2: ich kenne die Maasplassen nur aus ein paar Berichten, die ich mal hier und da im Internet gelesen habe. Was geht angeltechnisch hauptsächlich? Bringt's was, die Vertikalausrüstung mitzubringen oder ist eher Schleppen und Jiggen angesagt?

Wir bringen auf jeden Fall zwei Kisten Bier und lecker Nudelsalat mit.

Schöne Grüße
von VERTIKAL


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

super   vertikal  
wie du schon sagtest   du brauchst  für die maasplassen eine extrakarte
werde mich mal schlau machen wo du die am samstag morgen bekommen kannst 
melde mich dan bei dir 
es läuft auch vertikal  also ausrüstung mitbringen


 gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ist alles zu kompliziert  vertikal  sich die karten samstagsmorgens  noch zu besorgen

ich werde dir die karten vorher  besorgen  dan habt ihr  an dem samstag  nicht noch den papierkrieg


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Haj krauthi danke für deine hilfe ich werde es versuchen ein boot zu leihen aber bin noch nie gefahren also gummi beume in wasser ein pflanzen .


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

krauthi das mache ich ich werde mich mit wedaufischer in verbindung setzen der boot ist doch für 4 leute da mal schauen vieleicht kommt mein vater mit


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

währe doch super wenns klappen würde   aber rufe den seebär mal an   zwecks bootsmiete   und bestelle ihm einen schönen gruß   von mir 
für den kumpel  von meinem bruder   müsste ja auch noch ein platz  gesucht werden   ich denke mal der wird sich auch dran beteiligen




gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also 4 leute passen da rein ich mein vater wedaufischer und kumpel von dein bruder oder klapt doch


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wo finde ich den wedaufischer und wenn ich da anrufe ab wann bis wann brauche ich den boot genaue datum und genaue zeit brauche ich


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich denke mal drei personen währe angebracht  bedenkt ausrstung drei personen  motor  benzin   usw    ihr wollt ja auch  von der stelle kommen    

melde  dich   bitte wenn du  vom seebär die zusage vom boot hast 


gruß krauthi

habt ihr die aktuellen maasplassenkarte ????


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also wedaufischer kumpel von dein bruder und ich ok das wehre dan geschaft jetzt noch datum uhrzeit und ich rufe morgen früh an aber wo finde ich den wedaufischer


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich habe jahres schein für ganze holland für 41,50


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das ist denke ich mal die grote verguinning  aber ist da auch die maasplassenkarte dabei ????
wo hast du die den gekauft ????


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

roermond in den angeln laden


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> also wedaufischer kumpel von dein bruder und ich ok das wehre dan geschaft jetzt noch datum uhrzeit und ich rufe morgen früh an aber wo finde ich den wedaufischer


 
samstag den 4 juni    9.00 uhr  bis sonntag den 5 juni  mittags

im mitgliederverzeichnis   findest du den boardie  wedaufischer 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

für die mass limburg


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> roermond in den angeln laden


 
das hört sich gut an  dan wirst du die maasplassenkarte dabei haben


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich angel nur in roermond an der mass von ufer aus


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wie heist die massplasen karte


----------



## Lachsy (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

maasplassen verguining , vergesst nicht das zugehörige papier mit den seen mitzuführen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

mach dir keine sorgen wenn du in roermond  vom ufer aus angels darfst dan hast du auch die maasplassenkarte  dabei  

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> wie heist die massplasen karte


steht in den Papieren....da hast du so ein graues Heftchen...
das nennt sich glaube ich auch Maasplassen

Krauthi: werden wir nur Vertikalfischen? weil, wenn nicht bringe ich noch mein anderen Kram mit(Wobbler, Blinker usw...)......ach mach ich ja so wieso:q


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> ......ach mach ich ja so wieso:q


 
alles mitbringen   wir werden alles ausprobieren 

außer polnische handgranaten:q 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Danke leute echt super trupe wird das freue mich jetzt schon#6


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich komme halt aus polen aber polnische hand granaten habe ich glaube ich nur eine wenn nichts beist das werden wir sie nutzen müssen


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

was zu teufel ist den vertikalfischen


----------



## svitti (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so krauthi ich habe den weidaufischer an geschrieben warte nur noch auf seine antwort und dann werde ich anrufen und ein boot mieten


----------



## svitti (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Frank schöhne grüße von den seebähr zurück er wehren dan 90 euro für zwei tage es klappt dan ich mus nur noch ne reservierung durchführen jetzt mus ich nur noch wiesen bevor ich es reserviere über die homepage wer sich dran beteiligen will den wedaufischer habe ich über skype angeschrieben bis jetzt noch keine antwort für drei personen wehre es 30 euro für jeden kannst du dich mal umhöhren und mir ne antwort geben ich werde es morgen dan reservieren ich habe spät schicht werde heute abend das deine antwort lesen.
Grüß MArtin ( Svitti)


----------



## svitti (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ah so frank mein vater fährt mit also noch einen brauche ich  am boart dan wehre es geschaft das wehre 30 euro pro person und 10,40 für übernahtung usw pro person kommt da noch was dazu oder wehre es alles


----------



## Rotauge (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ja genau, gebt den Noch-Nicht-Bootspezis mal Tips fürs Angelgerät, Köder usw. Hab nur normale Rollen, keine Multi. 

Wie sieht's mit'm Mitbringen aus? Was fehlt?


----------



## svitti (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich habe auch kine ahnung aber wir anfänger werden es schon schafen köder fische spinn ruthe blinker usw habe ich das wird wol reichen so große brocken habe ich noch nicht in holland gesehen so ich mus mal bischen arbeiten wir sehen uns bald .rotauge
Grüßt Svitti#h


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, gebt den Noch-Nicht-Bootspezis mal Tips fürs Angelgerät, Köder usw. Hab nur normale Rollen, keine Multi.
> 
> Wie sieht's mit'm Mitbringen aus? Was fehlt?



micha du kannst auch mit der stationärrolle auf dem boot fischen.  köder, wenn du schleppen willst, quer beet . zb tiefläufer bis 6 m. gute farbkombi ist silber -schwarz. köder dürfen beim schleppen ruhig mal grund berühren.

du kannst alles ausprobieren, auch beim vertikalangeln, brauchst ja nicht unbedingt ne spezielle rute dafür, hab es sogar mit einer alten blinkerrute gemacht, da sie kurz ist . köder dafür sind fin-S oder die von manns, oder auch nachbauten. der fisch schaut ja nicht drauf welche firma der köder ist  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo ich habe nun probiert noch 3 maasplassen verguining karten zu bekommen aber die bekommt man nicht einzeln ,zumindest nicht in deutschland ,sollten also in holland selber gekauft werden ,ich denke mal das es in roermond ein angelladen gibt wo man die verguining seperrat kaufen kann ,,,

im auftrag vom bruder krauthi  #h


----------



## the doctor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also


Vertikalfischen:

Man angelt mit Kurzen, sensibelen Ruten...
egal, ob Multirolle oder Stationärrolle mit dünner geflochtenen Schnur.
man kann aber denke ich mal auch mit Monofile angeln, aber da ist die Bisserkennung und die Köderpräsentation nicht so gut.
der Köder(Gummifisch oder Zocker) wird Vertikal, also senkrecht am Boot runtergelassen, bis auf Grund...dann zupft man den Köder quasi, oder im Winter einfach nur langsam mit dem Boot gleiten lassen...
Wichtig ist es, das man immer konntakt zum Grund bekommt..
Dadurch ist natürlich das Fischen mit einer Multirolle einfacher, da man durch einen (freilauf) Hebel den Köder immer wieder absinken lassen kann.
Mit einer normalen kleinen Stationärrolle funktioniert das aber auch sehr gut, finde ich...Man muss nur die Bremse etwas weicher einstellen, um Schnur zu geben. Das Öffnen des Bügels währe viel zu kompliziert, da man die meisten Bisse ja auch in der Absinkphase bekommt...
So ähnlich wird es praktiziert...
Barsche und Zander werden so häufig in Holland auf diese Weise gefangen..
kleine Köder sind jetzt im Frühjahr die beste Wahl,...das heisst Gummifische bis 9 Zentimeter von Manns, Kopyto,Profi Blinker, Bass Assian, etc.
In frage kommen Gummifische mit oder ohne Schaufel am Schwanz...
Die Gummifische ohne Schaufel bewegen sich schon beim kleinzten Wellenritt oder lupfer in der Rute...-...also nicht täuschen lassen#6


----------



## the doctor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

und bitte schaut alle, das ihr eure Papiere zum Angeln in NL habt, um den Ärger mit der Policia aus dem Weg zu gehen#6 

ansonsten, wünsche ich uns schönes Wetter und ein erfolgreiches Angeln#6


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@ svitti    bernd B (kumpel vom bruder ) ist nicht mit von der partie der musste seine schicht tauschen und kann deshalb an dem wochenende nicht dabei sein 
mit wedaufischer habe ich gestern noch gemailt und der sagt mir bis ende der woche bescheid würde sagen miete mal das boot beim seebär eine dritte person wird schon noch finden 

so nun zum angeln selber wie hier schon erwähnt ist vertikal angesagt aber natürlich auch schleppen und jiggen zum schleppen braucht man ja wohl nicht mehr viel zu sagen wobbler ins wasser und vom boot ziehen lassen *lol
jiggen dürfte ja auch bekannt sein und zum vertikalfischen hat clarissa und marcel ja schon was gesagt es wird einfach alles ausprobiert ( was legal ist ) wer möchte kann sich ja abends noch eine rute auf aal rauslegen da wir ja an der maas zelten 

aber wehe nachts piepen die bissanzeiger 

@ vertikal
so wie es aussieht werde ich deine maasverguinning hier nicht bekommen werde es aber am mittwoch noch mal in kerkrade versuchen ansonsten bleibt wirklich nichts anderes übrig als wie morgens in roermond im hengelsport shop sich die karte schnell zu holen werde es aber weiter versuchen und dir bescheid geben 


was nun jeder mitbringt ist ja geklährt ( ich hoffe wir haben alles )


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Danke leute für die nette antworten und wir höhren uns noch Krauthi ich werde den boot morgen mieten wo treffen wir uns am besten weil den hofen kenne ich glaube nicht ist der Hafen links von der mass brücke oder Rechts


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wegbeschreibung siehe  hier   ( zweite ausfahrt nach der brücke )
*[size=+1]Anfahrt aus Richtung Köln - Düsseldorf[/size]*

*Die Anfahrt erfolgt über die A 52, Richtung Mönchengladbach, Roermond. Der Autobahn bis zum Ende folgen, sie wird dann zur B 230. Dieser weiter in Richtung Roermond folgen.*

*Ab der niederländischen Grenze der Ausschilderung Richtung Eindhoven folgen (Stadtumgehung Roermond).*

*Von der Schnellstraße sofort hinter der Maasbrücke an der Abfahrt "De Weerd" abfahren und den braunen Schildern "Marina Oolderhuuske" folgen.*

*[size=+1]Anfahrt aus Richtung Aachen[/size]*

*Die Anfahrt erfolgt über die A2 (Niederlande) Richtung Eindhoven. An der Abfahrt Roermond die Autobahn in Richtung Roermond verlassen. Dann der Ausschilderung Eindhoven folgen.*

*Von der Schnellstraße sofort hinter der Maasbrücke an der Abfahrt "De Weerd" abfahren und den braunen Schildern "Marina Oolderhuuske" folgen*
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken[url="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=25072&stc=1&thumb=1"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/att...2&stc=1&thumb=1[/url]


----------



## mo jones (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ahoi
kriegt man die verguining nicht auch beim VVV |kopfkrat ?

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier noch mal den aktuellen stand

boot 1 krauthi, krauthis7 , the doctor
boot 2 angelnbaby+ freund+ mr.lepo
boot 3 dutzi + tott ( eventuell noch ein platz frei )
boot 4 vertikal+ gerd+ kumpel 
boot 5 mo jones+ rotauge+ lucio ( gemietet) 
boot 6 svitti + svittis vater +ein platz frei ( gemietet) 


bis jetzt leider ohne bootszusage sind wedaufischer 


noch ohne feste zusage Lachsy+ winni+ boot , mac gill + boot ,



einen zweiten grill habe ich organesiert

fürs zelten bringen mit ( besteck bitte jeder selber )

krauthi = grill+ klapptisch+ nudelsalat+1 kiste bier +grillzange 
mr.lepo = grill + holzkohle senf + ketchup
angelbaby= gaskühlbox 1 kiste bier + cola + kartoffelsalat
the doctor= trockenkuchen
mo jones = fladenbrot 
vertikal= nudelsalat+ 2 kisten bier 
svitti =1Kasten Bier +Bauernsalat +Grillsoße 
krauthis 7 = kaffee und stangenbrot
rotauge= frikadellen und brötchen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

keine ahnung Mo  wenn ja   haben die schon morgens so früh auf ????


gruß krauthi

( wir sehen uns donnerstag )


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also boardies im boot von svitti ist noch ein platz frei (kostenanteilig )( falls wedaufischer nicht zusagt )

wer lust hat an diesem wochenende mit dabei zu sein kann sich gerne melden 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

oh hab gerad ma auf der site geguckt 
 nee die han samstags nicht offen. 
 aber in kerkrade wird's die wohl einzeln geben.
 wär ja eigentlich auch unlogisch, wenn der die nur im packet verkaufen würde, zumindest wenn man alle andern papiere schon hat.

 bis donnerstag

 grützi
  mo


----------



## svitti (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

In Roermond macht der Angel Laden um 9 Uhr auf da kann man die Karte Kaufen


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

svitti weißt du wo der laden in roermond ist ???

werde es  vieleicht so machen das wir am donnerstag  wenn wir aus westkapelle zurück kommen dan noch mal schnell zum bergsma anfahren und nachfragen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also wenn du im Roermond vor der Tankstelle bist die Tankstelle vor der Mass Brücke 
An der Kreuzung Fährst du Nach links An der nehste kleine Ampel Fährst du wieder nach Links Dann die näste strasse Fährst du nach Rechts Immer Gradeaus und auf der Rechte seite ins der Angel und Zoo Laden das im Schauftenster siehst du ein Paar rollen usw


----------



## svitti (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Krauthi ich pringe 1Kasten Bier +Bauernsalat +Grillsoße 
und Fleisch hollt jeder selber oder wie ist das


----------



## svitti (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also Boardis ich habe Volgende Papiere
1 Sportvisakte
2 Limburg Erlaubnis 2005
3 Grote Vergunning NVVS 2005
4 Jaarvergunning De Sneppen Roermond /Grote Stadsweide
5 Maas Seen Erlaubnis 2005
ist das ok


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

alles ok svitti  

danke für die wegbeschreibung 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> alles ok svitti
> 
> danke für die wegbeschreibung
> 
> ...




Ach bitte macht  2,50 #h


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Tja den Kühlschrank kann ich leider doch nicht mitbringen, da der meinem Opa gehörte und jetzt verkauft wurde...
Was kann ich euch denn so leckeres mitbringen?

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Mittags aus? da bekommen wir doch wohl auch Hunger...
Soll ich was trocken-Kuchen einkaufen und wir machen dann ein gemeinsames Piknick?:q


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jo  doc  ist eine gute idee  dan könnten wir zum mittag hin  auf der anderen seite  prima anlegen   und es uns dort auf der wiese gemütlich machen    fehlt nur noch der kaffee !!!!!!!!!!



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

kaffe kein problem ,ich werde den mit bringen kocher+ filter  hast du ja -krauthi , ,werde noch ein paar stangen brote mit bringen 

es soll ja an nicht fehlen !!!


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

kocher und filter  sind ja kein problem   aber frischwasser   ( auch noch mit ins boot ??? )

eine thermoskanne  mit kaffee  ist doch auch ok


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> kocher und filter sind ja kein problem aber frischwasser ( auch noch mit ins boot ??? )
> 
> eine thermoskanne mit kaffee ist doch auch ok


 
Ich habe nen 10 Liter Kanister#6 
Cappuciono tuts ja auch:q #6


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

dachte ja nur wegen dem gewicht    wasserkanister habe ich auch   werde die auch mitbringen da ich ja  auch sonntagsmorgens  gerne einen kaffee hätte 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wir können dich ja über bord werfen ,fals wir nicht vorran kommen


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

meuterrei ?????????????????


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

immer diese piraten


----------



## svitti (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

krauthi wo fährst du den mit dein boot in roermond und ich melde mich wenn ich eine zusage bekomme


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jetzt kommenden sonntag sind wir in marina oolderhuuske

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

gut krauthi mit den boot geht es klar 4-5 juni


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

prima  martin  dan warten wir mal ab was nun wedaufischer sagt  ansonsten werden wir noch eine dritte person  finden


gruß Frank


----------



## svitti (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich denke mall doch der see bähr hat mich gerad angerufen frank in roermond wo lohnt sich da auf zander oder barsch angeln weil hecht ist ja leider noch nichtfrei aber der boot mietet er mir nur von 10 -18 uhr am samstag


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

lohnen wird es sich überall  einfach ausprobieren und  sehen was die anderen machen 

werde wie gesagt ja am sonntag vorort sein  und mal sehen was so geht  ( wird bestimmt voll werden )

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

darf ich den überall mit den boot angeln oder gebt es dort ausnahmen


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

im prinzip schon  aber halte dich am besten an die anderen  da wird es bestimmt voll sein von booten   gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

danke dirkrauthi binn noch nie so ein dingen gefahren


----------



## svitti (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

und wie wars angeln auf hornhechte


----------



## krauthi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53349hier findest du unseren bericht 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

krauthi ist doch klasse echt ich fahre gleich nach roermond bis morgen nacht du weist üben den nähste woche habe ich mit profis zu tun


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Moin moin,
ich bin nächste Woche dabei... kann aber mein Boot net mitbringen weil das mit dem 
Aussenborder net klappt bis dahin. Alles andere bleibt wie gehabt und teile mir mit Marcel
dann ein Zelt.


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

prima dietmar  das mit den booten  ist soweit alles geregelt


wollen wir nur hoffen das uns das wetter  treu bleibt wie dieses wochenende 


werde morgen  mal antesten  was die neue sasion  hergibt


gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> prima dietmar das mit den booten ist soweit alles geregelt
> 
> 
> wollen wir nur hoffen das uns das wetter treu bleibt wie dieses wochenende
> ...


 
...öhm wenn das Wetter aber so ist wie gestern dann laufen wir Sonntags aber wie 
Indianer durch die Gegend :q :q


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ne bloß nicht habe noch genug  von donnerstag   aber laut wettervorhersage soll es wolkig mit schauer  geben nächstes wochenende . aber in einer woche kann sich noch so viel ändern    und da wir ja nicht aus zucker sind  wird uns das wetter  egal sein 

freue mich riesig auf das treffen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Joa das Wetter ist mir auch egal ob Regen oder Sonne Hauptsache Wasser und Fisch
sind net weit :q :q


----------



## Rotauge (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

So, ich hab mir jetzt für unser Chaosboot ein Echolot geliehen  

Ich werd für Samstag miitag Frikadellen mitbringen, um den ersten Hunger zu bändigen und Brötchen bringe ich auch mit.


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so boot ist vorbereitet  und wird morgen getestet  in roermond , mal sehen wo die hotspot´s sind 

werde  auch an der rezeption  abklähren ob nun alles klar ist  mit unserem treffen nächste woche oder ob noch unklarheiten sind 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier noch mal den aktuellen stand

boot 1 krauthi, krauthis7 , the doctor
boot 2 angelnbaby+ freund+ mr.lepo
boot 3 dutzi + tott ( eventuell noch ein platz frei )
boot 4 vertikal+ gerd+ kumpel 
boot 5 mo jones+ rotauge+ lucio ( gemietet) 
boot 6 svitti + svittis vater +ein platz frei ( gemietet) 





noch ohne feste zusage Lachsy+ winni+ boot , mac gill + boot ,



einen zweiten grill habe ich organesiert

fürs zelten bringen mit ( besteck bitte jeder selber )

krauthi = grill+ klapptisch+ nudelsalat+1 kiste bier +grillzange 
mr.lepo = grill + holzkohle senf + ketchup+ klapptisch
angelbaby= gaskühlbox 1 kiste bier + cola + kartoffelsalat
the doctor= trockenkuchen
mo jones = fladenbrot 
vertikal= nudelsalat+ 2 kisten bier 
svitti =1Kasten Bier +Bauernsalat +Grillsoße 
krauthis 7 = kaffee und stangenbrot
rotauge= frikadellen und brötchen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Na das sieht doch schon mal jut aus!! Ich bringe dann auch noch nen Campingtisch mit damit wir nichts auf den Boden stellen müssen. Wird sonst noch etwas benötigt?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich war heute auch wieder mit dem Boot raus... man was tränen mir die Augen  man man..... 
da haben wir so schöne Angelplätze angelegt und wat is? Da tummeln sich die Nackedeis am Wasser 
und belagern alles wo man ne Decke ablegen kann. Sogar die Slippstelle wurde in beschlag genommen und als ich mein Boot aus dem Wasser holen wollte da machte doch kein Arsch platz #c |kopfkrat |kopfkrat im Gegenteil die wurden auch noch böse als ich fast über deren Decke gefahren bin |gr: |gr: aber da kenne ich ja nicht's da werde ich zum Tier als ich dann Gas gegeben hab rückten sie auf die ander Arschbacke damit ich ihnen net zu nahe komme


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

tja dietmar  das ist auch einer der gründe warum ich rausgegangen bin aus lucherberg 
da malochste   die arbeitseinsätze  ab  und  die badenuggets   machen alles wieder kaputt und werden von jahr zu jahr immer schlimmer

 hast du den was gefangen ???  ( bikini oberteile ???? )

gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich würde sagen ein pavilion währe nicht schlecht !!!!

falls uns das wetter nicht so mitspielen wird  können wir wenigstens  unter dem pavilion grillen  und  usw 

aber wer hat einen und bringt den mit ????

sowas wie grillzange  ,grillanzünder,müllsack, ketchup,soßen ,senf  , sprudelwasser,limo,cola  usw  fehlen  auch noch ( wenn bedarf besteht )


grillfkeisch + teller und besteck   bringt ja jeder selber mit 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

... gefangen hab ich nichts aber es war viel Treibgut unterwegs:q :q komisch das die, wenn sie am schwimmen sind immer an die Boote wollen. Hab dann nen fetten Blinker ausgeworfen der hat mir einiges vom Hals gehalten. Ich bin mal eben was essen.


----------



## the doctor (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Frank


Wie sieht denn unser Ablauf aus nächste Woche? Wann werden wir Samstag Abend an den Campingplatz fahren und wann fahren wir denn Sonntags wieder aufs Wasser?


----------



## svitti (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi jungs war auch gestern am wasser in roermond aber leider nichts gefangen aber wie indianer sehe ich jetzt aus mit mein boot geht alles klar habe ein gemietet ein 3 kann ich noch gebrauchen weil das boot mieten ist ja nicht so billig aber 3 gummifische zwei blinker habe ich aber veloren na ja nähste woche bin ich mit profis dabei dan werde ich lehrnen aber von ufer in roermond hatte ein deutscher aus MG 3 80er Zander Gefangen Super und das Alles auf köderfische.Mal sehen mus mal welche kaufen .weil in Holland köderfische zu fangen ist ja so wie ein Nadel in heuhaufen zu suchen 
PS .Ich und Vater freuen uns schon sehr auf Samstag echt .#6


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

naja svitti uns gings heute auch nicht besser sind auch ohne jeglichen fischkontakt nach hause gefahren und wurden über den tag gebruzzelt wie die brathänchen vom wiener wald sind sogar im süderplaas in den see gesprungen ( dat war kaltttttttttt)
die ganzen kolegen haben aber auch ichts gefangen schient im moment ne flaute zu sein
oder sagen wir es mal so wir haben für euch alles fische drinn gelassen 

@ svitti wir sind alle keine profis ( ist eben glückssache )



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Krauthi , Krauthi7 und sohneman vom frank waren heute Roermond antesten. Meine Wenigkeit , winni und Herbert waren auch da. Unser kollege markus war schon Samstag abend vor ort um das ende der Zanderlosen zeit einzuläuten .

Als erstes funktionierte unser Karte für die schranke nicht, die haben in Marina Ooelderhuske ein neues System für die schrankenöffnung  :r . Also warten bis irgendeiner der Angestellten eintrudelt. 

kurz nach unseren eintreffen trudelt frank mit bruder und Sohn ein. Slippenkarten gibt es erst ab 9 uhr , für die Dauerkartenbesitzer um 8.30 Uhr . Irgendwie gehn die uhren in Holland anders  oder wieso ist 8.30 Uhr bei denen keine 8.30 Uhr

Nagut endlich auf dem Gelände der marina, und boot darf zu wasser. Auch Frank seine Wildcat wird gewässert. eh die schwimmt sogar, dachte katzen sind wasserscheu 







Frank und Crew unternehmen die ersten angelversuche (sorry bild ist unscharf) 











wir machten und auf den weg nach dem Ooelderplassen

bis auf 2 zupfen tat sich garnix  :c 

nach paar runden drehn , und kurzes Pläuschen mit kollege markus, der ein schönen 45 cm Barsch uns präsentieren konnte , und auch das berühmte Achselzucken und kopfschütteln von Frank, der auch im Ooelderplassen unterwegs war, signaliesierte uns, auf zurück in den Südplassen. Frank meinte  die haben wohl heute nicht besetzt  :q 

Ach du großer gott, was den hier los? Die Kleinen zukünfigen Segler veranstalten eine Regatta 











mit abstand an ihnen vorbei in den Nordplassen, um mal ne runde gemütlich zu schleppen. 





Auch hier tat sich nix, ausser das die sonne meinte uns farbe geben zu müssen.

Also schleppen wir noch ne Runde im Südplassen mit gutem abstand zu den Seglernachwuchs. Frank war auch mitlerweile dort angekommen. Und wieder dieses Kopfschütteln. Also enschlossen wir uns , unser boot wieder aus dem Wasser zu holen da eh nicht viel ging. Kollege markus, Frank und Crew taten das gleiche.


kollege markus und seine Wahoo











Frank, mit bruder und der Wildcat






mein kaptain Winni  :k 







für mich war es wieder einmal ein schöner tag am Wasser , auch wenn der Fisch kontakt fehlte 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@ the doc über dan ablauf würde ich sagen lassen wirs mal offen wann abends anlgen und morgens wieder los fahren mal sehen wie sich das wetter bis dahin hält

aber ich denke mal so samstag bis 18 uhr angeln dan sachen verladen und zeltplatz aufbauen oder wir bauen schon morgens auf und sonntag nach dem frühstück dan wieder abbauen und aufs wasser



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

das erste bild zeigt die spundwand wo wir nachts anlegen können

das zweite bild zeigt die slippstelle die spundwand und unser campinggebiet

und das dritte bild zeigt nun unseren platz wo wir unseren biwag aufbauen können

gruß Krauthi


alles andere ist mit der rezeption geklährt und die freuen sich auf unseren besuch


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bitte teilt mir noch mit wer nun mit wehm in welchen zelt übernachtet um die genaue zelt angabe nachher zu machen 

1. krauthi+Krauthis7 ein zelt
2. mr.lepo und the doc  ein zelt
3.  Diana + freund ein zelt
4. dutzi und tott ein zelt ?
5. mo jones + lucio+rotauge ein zelt
6. svitti + vater ein zelt
7. vertikal + kumpels ein zelt ? 
usw 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@ Frank 
Doc und ich belegen ein Zelt zusammen


----------



## Angelbaby (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Und bei uns bleibt alles wie gehabt. Micha und ich in einem großen Zelt!

Ich freu mich schon!!!:m


----------



## the doctor (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hey Frank und Clarissa:

Wartet mal ab, wenn ich nächste Woche da bin....dann fange ich euch alles weg:q 
Aber wie man sieht hattet ihr aber einen schönen Tag mit viiiiieeel Sonne:m 
Ich war gestern von 5 Uhr bis 22Uhr in Köln/Pulheim mit Hechthunter21...es tat sich nichts, aber wirklich nichts....gut ein Brassen und ein kleinen Hecht hatten wir in den frühen Morgenstunden, aber selbst unsere Maden am Futterplatz blieben unberührt (die restliche Zeit)
Ich schliesse mal daraus, das das zur Zeit überall nicht anders ist....
Habe aber schöne dicke Schleien im Uferbereich beim Paaren und Gründeln beobachten können, aber sonst keinen anderen Fisch|kopfkrat |uhoh: 

Auf nächstes Wochenende freue ich mich riesig#6 Ich denke mal wir werden viel Spaß haben und hoffentlich *keinen Wind!* ...Alles andere ist mir relativ egal


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hallo es war ein schöner tag auch ohne fisch sehr viel sonne und gute laune 
hier ein paar schnappschüsse


----------



## the doctor (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wo? Bruder Frank?

ach...da kommen sie schon#6


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

neee ich bin nicht frank ich bin der rolf


----------



## the doctor (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Sag ich doch....Bruder von Frank:m


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

achso und was macht euer sonnenbrand ,ich seh aus als hätt ich lebra bei mir pellt sich alles

gruß bruder von frank


----------



## Lachsy (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

uiiiii endlich sehe ich unser boot mal in fahrt . 

haste fein gemacht Rolf. 
sag mal hast du das rote-tshirt geklaut, frank sagt er war es nicht. Frank meinte eure Schraube war es soooooooooo kalt.

was anderes im Ooelerplassen haste nicht fotografiert ????  |sagnix  |sagnix 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wer Ich ;+ 

naja  habe das shirt an seinem motor gehangen    :q 
,war doch  rot !!! |uhoh:


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich sach nur NAKEDEISSSSSSSSS|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Moin liebe „Holländer“,

leider kann ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen am Treffen nicht teilnehmen.  Es tut mir außerordentlich leid, aber dadurch haben sich alle meine privaten Termine ebenfalls verschoben.

Ich möchte mich insbesondere bei Frank „Krauthi“ bedanken, der sich sehr für meine Teilnahme stark gemacht hat und auch bei svitti, der mir anbot mit aufs Boot zu kommen. Da ein solches Treffen sicherlich nicht das letzte sein wird, denke ich mal, dass das Nächste auch mit meiner Wenigkeit stattfinden wird.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich schon mal allen Beteiligten viel Spaß und einen tollen Erfolg wünschen.


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

schade wedaufischer  
aber   gesundheit geht vor   Gute besserung 

es wird bestimmt ein nächstes mal geben 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also jungs   bei svitti  ist ein bootsplatz frei  wer lust hat  oder einen kumpel kennt  der vieleicht  interesse hat   kann sich noch gerne anmelden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hi krauthi alles klar was machen die zander also meine frage ist was soll ich mitnehmen auf zander damit ich uberhaubt was fange ich meine welche köder


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

tja svitti gute frage  würde dir raten nehme ein paar gufi´s und wobbler mit   vieleicht auch köfi´s

die von fin s sind ganz gut und  von spro gehen auch noch   einfach alles ausprobieren  einen topköder gibt es nicht   ist eben mal so oder so 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

*was sind den fin s Krauthi Gummifische egal welche quer durch den Garten oder wie tut mir leid für die fragen fange es an *


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Svitti:

hi....schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück, wo ich das Vertikalangeln beschrieben habe...musst du dir nochmal am besten durchlesen....
Mit diesen Ködern muss man nicht nur Vertikalangeln....
Zum Schleppen hinter dem Boot her sind Wobbler und leichte Blinker natürlich am besten, aber auch Gummifische...

Fin s ist eine Marke der Gummifische, aber sehr schwehr zu bekommen...
Bring einfach mit was du hast....und besorg dir vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Köder....
Notfalls habe ich noch ein paar...und könnte dir ein oder zwei geben....
Wir sind ja alle Angler#6


----------



## svitti (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Svitti:
> 
> hi....schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück, wo ich das Vertikalangeln beschrieben habe...musst du dir nochmal am besten durchlesen....
> Mit diesen Ködern muss man nicht nur Vertikalangeln....
> ...


Danke dir echt ich werde noch ein par gummifische hollen  und ich habe 2 rapalla wobler 2 teilig und noch 9 andere wobler 2 teilig kleine wobler mit rassel und köderfische pringe ich auch so 3-4 stück :q


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hört sich doch gut an svitti  

@ marcel   haste nicht noch einen kolegen der auch mit möchte ???  bei svitti  ist noch ein platz frei  !!


gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

kein Problem

ach...da hasst du doch schon gute Köder Svitti! Ich denke mal mit den Wobblern kannst du nichts verkehrt machen#6


----------



## svitti (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

OK Danke für eure hilfe echt


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

eine kleinigkeit hat sich geändert
mr.lepo  wird nun doch mit seinem boot selber fahren  und the doc  wird ihm dan  beistehen   wenns auf die großen räuber geht

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

...joa nu hab ich ja nen Lehrmeister erster Klasse an Board |supergri  aber bei Fische ab 1,50 wird es dann arg eng im Boot |supergri


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

1,50 ??? ach so du meinst  einen zander vom 50 cm  einen barsch von 40 cm  und einen hecht von 60 cm    !!!!

gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ...joa nu hab ich ja nen Lehrmeister erster Klasse an Board |supergri aber bei Fische ab 1,50 wird es dann arg eng im Boot |supergri


 
och das Boot ist doch 3 m...|supergri 
Hab mir gerade nochmal denn Hammerwelsdrill angesehen.....so wird das auch am WE#6 :m


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich nehme mal das Wallerhols mit


----------



## Angelbaby (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ui, dann haben wir ja doch noch ein Plätzchen frei!!!|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> och das Boot ist doch 3 m...|supergri
> Hab mir gerade nochmal denn Hammerwelsdrill angesehen.....so wird das auch am WE#6 :m


 
... ok damit es dann keine Probleme bei Drillen gibt setze ich mich dann solange auf die Reling damit du dich im Boot besser bewegen kannst |supergri |supergri


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Wird das ein Plastikbombardement oder kann ich mich da mit Köfis hintrauen??? *schiefgucktz*


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

klaro kannst du mit köfi´s auftauchen  

am gestrigen sonntag  tat sich garnichts auf gummi und wobbler   aber ein kolege  hat auf köfi gefangen 

möchtest du dich  den nun hiermit anmelden ????


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hier noch mal den aktuellen stand

boot 1 krauthi, krauthis7 , 
boot 2 dutzi + tott ( eventuell noch ein platz frei )
boot 3 vertikal+ gerd+ kumpel 
boot 4 mo jones+ rotauge+ lucio ( gemietet) 
boot 5 svitti + svittis vater +ein platz frei ( gemietet) 
boot 6 mr lepo+ the doctor 




noch ohne feste zusage Lachsy+ winni+ boot , mac gill + boot ,



einen zweiten grill habe ich organesiert

fürs zelten bringen mit ( besteck bitte jeder selber )

krauthi = grill+ klapptisch+ nudelsalat+1 kiste bier +grillzange 
mr.lepo = grill + holzkohle senf + ketchup+ klapptisch
the doctor= trockenkuchen
mo jones = fladenbrot 
vertikal= nudelsalat+ 2 kisten bier 
svitti =1Kasten Bier +Bauernsalat +Grillsoße 
krauthis 7 = kaffee und stangenbrot
rotauge= frikadellen und brötchen 

gruß krauthi
__________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43685 
_Geändert von krauthi (*Heute* um 07:34 Uhr). _


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Marcel? wieso bissu nich im ICQ? Hast Du noch Platz im Auto oder fährst du selbst woanders mit? oder nimmst du wieder sachen für ne allround-sitzung für 7tage mit???


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

mach mal ICq an! Andy


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Andy...Ich fahre bei Lepo mit.....Würd mich aber freuen wenn du auch kommst....kannst ja auch auf nem Boot mitfahren und lässt Köfis treiben oder hinterher ziehen....Allerdings brauchst du dann die Karte


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hey Krauthtis....Lepo und ich fahren Freitag ab 5 Uhr noch ens beim Leo vorbei....braucht ihr noch was von dort?


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

die  grote verguinning  mit maasplassenkarte  ist grundvorraussetzung um dabei zu sein 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

danke marcel  habe soweit alles  aber falls mir nch was einfällt lass ich es dir wissen   

trotzdem danke


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Welchen Leo meint ihr den alten aus Holland ?


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

leo´s angelladen in würselen


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Krauthtis....Lepo und ich fahren Freitag ab 5 Uhr noch ens beim Leo vorbei....braucht ihr noch was von dort?


 
........joa ich müsste auch mein Sortiment an Blinker und Spinner mal auffüllen. Hab letzte Woche zwei gute Blinker verloren.
Ich bin dann am Freitag so gegen 17:00 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ihr könnt ja dem jochen mal bescheid sagen das er gerne auf einen besuch (bierchen) vorbei kommen kann 

gruß Frank


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

So, mit welchen Gewässertiefen haben wir denn zu tun? Bereite mich zumindest mental schon mal vor 

Wettervorhersage sieht bis jetzt auch okay aus.


----------



## the doctor (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi Rotauge......Die Plassen sind bis zu oder auch weit über 30m tief, aber nicht jeder....Wir suchen dort am besten Kanten auf die von ca. 6m auf 9m oder von 7 auf 11m abfallen....jeh nachdem wo die Fische stehen könnten....
Im tieferen Bereich können wir es jetzt vergessen....besser ist das dort im Winter....
aber wir können die Zander und Barsche natürlich auch in noch flacheren Bereichen fangen, da das Wasser ja noch nicht so warm ist....
Wenn die Sonne knallt sind meines erachtens schattigere Plätze von vorteil....


----------



## Lucio (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Wettervorhersage sieht bis jetzt auch okay aus.



Mensch Rotauge, okay ist ziemlich relativ, vorallem weil Lucio ein richtiger SCHÖNWETTERANGLER ist|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Bis Sa. morgen dann

Lucio


----------



## Angelbaby (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Freunde,

ich muss das Treffen leider absagen. Aus persönlichen Gründen ist es mir leider nicht möglich zu kommen. Tut mir leid das es so kurzfristig ist, das ist mir richtig peinlich!


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Oh, das ist aber schade   

Aber watt mutt, datt mutt


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

schade  diana habe  mich so auf euch gerfreut   aber du wirst schon deine gründe haben  abzusagen  vieleicht klappt es ja  beim nächsten mal   


Gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @ angelandy 20
> 
> möchtest du dich den nun hiermit anmelden ????


 

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

hab morgen bis 12.30Uhr frei...Überlege noch bis dahin mal nach NL zufahren um Gufis zu baden....
Aber nur wohin|kopfkrat  Vielleicht nach Born an die Schleuse am Julianakanal...oder???


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

na dan viel glück doc  würde es an deiner stelle mit köfi´s probieren  im moment geht nicht viel auf gummi


my brother hat heute  köfi´s in kerkade gestippt   für das wochenende 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

es ist immer noch ein platz frei    im boot von Svitti



also wer lust   hat  mit dabei zu sein   bitte melden


----------



## the doctor (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich fahre doch morgen nicht...schlafe mich mal lieber aus|supergri 

Was ist denn mit den anderen, welche hier fast nicht schreiben?Kommen jetzt alle, die Teilnehmen wollten?


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habe leider nichts mehr von dutzi und tott gehört  ( trotz PN )

mac gill kann erst  kurzfristig  zu oder absagen ( kommt erst freitag wieder zurück )
clarissa  kann auch noch nicht zusagen da sie im KH  liegt und erst freitag rauskommt 

und von den anderen roermondspezies leider nur absagen 
 aber so wie die teilnehemrliste im moment ist  wird es wohl bleiben


----------



## mo jones (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ahoi
lucio und ikke sind 1000% dabei :z
schade, daß es weniger geworden sind 
aber unterm strich, heißt dat doch mehr fisch für uns |kopfkrat 
wieso kann net schon freitag sein :c

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> ahoi
> 
> wieso kann net schon freitag sein :c
> 
> ...


 

ich zähle auch schon die stunden bis samstag morgen 



gruß Frank


----------



## svitti (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich zähle auch schon die stunden bis samstag morgen
> 
> 
> 
> gruß Frank




*
ICH WILL ANGELN KANN NICHT MÄHR WARTEN NOCH 3 LANGE ARBEITSTAGE
UND DANN NOCH NE NACHT DAZWISCHEN .:q
*


----------



## mo jones (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich könnt schon glatt nen eimer wasser vier etagen hochdrillen, und nen nachbarn bitten zwischen durch ma an der schnur zu ziehn |supergri 

oje erst dienstag #q

dat muss schneller gehn  :e


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hoi Jungens,
ich war heute wieder bei uns auf'm See unterwegs und ich hab Fische ohne Ende in 6 - 10 m Tiefe ausgemacht.
Bin nur mal so mit dem Echolot durch die Gegend geschippert um Einstellungen zu testen. Wenn am Samstag und
Sonntag auch so viel Fisch in NL unterwegs ist dann gehts rund |supergri |supergri


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

..... huch och dat is aber schade, hab gerade gelesen das Diana und Micha net kommen
können. Menno hatte mich schon auf die beiden gefreut!! Naja was net geht geht hal net,
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Logh Luch und schippert dort mal ne Runde zusammen


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt schon glatt nen eimer wasser vier etagen hochdrillen, und nen nachbarn bitten zwischen durch ma an der schnur zu ziehn |supergri
> 
> oje erst dienstag #q
> 
> dat muss schneller gehn :e


 
voll krass alder

und ich dachte schon ich  währe süchtig  nach dem drill  aber  das von Mo  ist nicht mehr zu toppen


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

werde mich morgen mal an die autobahn stellen  und mal versuchen  einen LKW zu haken


wird bestimmt ein geiler drill werden


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich kann es auch kaum noch erwarten ,noch sooooo lange warten ist nicht gut #q


----------



## vertikal (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo Leute,

hab' gerade mal den Wetterbericht für's Wochenende in Roermond gecheckt:

Samstag 23°, Wind SW bis 19 km/h und einige Schauer mit sonnigen Abschnitten; Sonntag etwas kühler (20°) aber dafür auch kaum noch Regen.

Wenn die Wetterfrösche Recht behalten, ist das ja fast schon mein "Lieblings-Raubfisch-Wetter"!

Ich hoffe, dass einige von euch intensiv mit Köderfischen angeln. Wir sind zu dritt im Boot und werden mit unseren Kunstködern versuchen, alle Register zu ziehen; ist doch mal ein interessanter Vergleich!

Wir werden mit den verschiedensten Kunstködern schleppen, an interessanten Kanten ankern oder mit dem Driftsack langsam treiben und dabei den Grund mit Gummifischen abklopfen oder die Sache auch mal vertikal angehen. Es gibt so viel zu probieren, dass die Zeit wahrscheinlich wie im Fluge vergehen wird. 

Außerdem freuen wir uns auf einen interessanten Erfahrungsaustausch mit euch, gemütliches Grillen und den Genuß der ein oder anderen Flasche Gerstenkaltschale. 
Hoffentlich sind unsere Arme abends noch lang genug, um die Länge der von uns gefangenen Räuber anschaulich demonstrieren zu können! Ich nehm zur Sicherheit mal die Digitalkamera mit, gibt bestimmt ein paar schöne Erinnerungsfotos (ob mit oder ohne Fisch). 

Auf ein super Wochenende mit euch freut sich

VERTIKAL


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab' gerade mal den Wetterbericht für's Wochenende in Roermond gecheckt:
> 
> ...


 
dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen   genau meine worte

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Mensch....Ich will auch schon........:q 

Lepo und ich werdens auch mit Kunstködern angehen#6 
ob Vertikal, werfen vom Boot oder schleppen......#6 

Hab mir gestern mal ne interessante DVD von Uli Beyer angesehen, wir ers macht mit den Zander#6 ....ist der Hammer und sehr lehrreich!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hey Ich hab ne Idee:
für alle die es net mehr abwarten können. Hängt einfach ne Angelrute aus dem Fenster und macht die Bissanzeiger an. Ich düse dann durch die Gegend und überall wo ne Rute aus dem Fenster hängt zieh ich dann mal kräftig dran.


----------



## the doctor (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ich hab ne Idee:
> für alle die es net mehr abwarten können. Hängt einfach ne Angelrute aus dem Fenster und macht die Bissanzeiger an. Ich düse dann durch die Gegend und überall wo ne Rute aus dem Fenster hängt zieh ich dann mal kräftig dran.


 
hab ich schon....mein Rod Pod steht auf dem Balkon und ich versuche verzweifelt Fussgänger zu fangen|supergri :m


----------



## Lucio (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> werde mich morgen mal an die autobahn stellen  und mal versuchen  einen LKW zu haken
> 
> 
> wird bestimmt ein geiler drill werden



Alles klar krauthi, wenn ich morgen über die A4 trucke, und mir plötzlich 200 Ps "fehlen", werd ich dir den heftigsten Drill deines Lebens liefern:q:q:q:q
VERSPROCHEN:m

Ciao Lucio


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ich glaube wenn ich einen toten köderfisch aus dem fenster halte gehen die leute nur drum rum und keiner beist an ,was soll ich machen ausser warten


----------



## the doctor (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube wenn ich einen toten köderfisch aus dem fenster halte gehen die leute nur drum rum und keiner beist an ,was soll ich machen ausser warten


hmmmm....zieh doch mal einen Wobbler durch.....vielleicht hakt sich einer:m


----------



## svitti (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also JUngs NAcht Bis Morgen die Nacht ist um 4Um


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> es ist immer noch ein platz frei im boot von Svitti
> 
> 
> 
> also wer lust hat mit dabei zu sein bitte melden


 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Mensch, hier ist ja der Bär los. Hab vorhin mal die Kunstköder entstaubt  |supergri 

Freu mich auch schon riesig


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

noch 2 tage #q


----------



## krauthi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

es ist immer noch ein platz frei im boot von Svitti



also wer lust hat mit dabei zu sein bitte melden


----------



## svitti (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

HI Krauthi ich Fahre am Samstag un 4 Morgens Los ich wede in Roermond auf Köderfische Angel ich sehe sonst keinen anderen Weg .
MÄNNER NOCH 2 LANGE LANGE WIRKLICH LANGE TAGE #q ICH KANN NICHT MÄHR WARTEN #q#q#q


----------



## Mr. Lepo (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Naaaaaabend @all 
na is ja kaum was los hier #c  sitzen wieder alle auf'm Balkon und sind
Fußgänger mit ihren Wobblern am Ärgern |supergri |supergri  oder steht der Krauthi noch
an der Autobahn und hat Lucio's LKW im Drill |supergri |supergri


----------



## krauthi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ne ne  habe schon alles ins auto gepackt
damit ich bloß nix vergesse   das mit dem autobahndrill musste ich leider verschieben  hatte  doch heute ein date  beim tüv

da sich ja keiner gemeldez hat zwecks pavilion  gehe ich mal davon aus  das wir an dem abend keinen haben werden 

bringe  aber zur not meinen schrim mit 


gruß frank


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

es geht nicht über den versuch zu angeln egal was |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

switi du wirst auch noch zu deinem fisch kommen ,hoffe du bekommst deine köderfische noch


----------



## Mr. Lepo (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> da sich ja keiner gemeldez hat zwecks pavilion gehe ich mal davon aus das wir an dem abend keinen haben werden
> 
> bringe aber zur not meinen schrim mit
> 
> ...


............. ich bringe auch meinen Schirm und ne Plane mit. Aber das Wetter soll
ja gut werden.


----------



## svitti (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Krauthis7 ich denke mal auch das ich die köderfische bekomme wenn nicht krauthi hatte da mal ne gute idee mit den Polnischen Handgranaten Ha Ha HA


----------



## krauthi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

oh oh ich sehe schon kommen das wenn wir ankommen marina oolderhuuske nicht mehr exestiert|supergri


----------



## svitti (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

doch marina ja aber roermond der kleine hafen nicht


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wünsche viel erfolg #d


----------



## the doctor (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich war bis gerade von heute Nachmittag schon mal testen ob meine Gufis noch leben|supergri  Leider habe ich keinen Biss bekommen....War bei Born hinter der Schleuse
Hab alles versucht#q


----------



## krauthi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

naja doc |kopfkrat die haben sich nur die gufi´s vorgemerkt für´s wochenende|supergri 


wenn die dan am samstag/sonntag  die gufi´s wieder sehen  haben die keine angst mehr davor und lassen sich gerne verhaften(hoffe ich ) 

bin schon voll im packfieber  


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

@doc:
Dass du in Born nix fängst war doch klar -> die Fische haben von PetriHelix - Schonzeitendeangeln.

Er hatte ne SMS geschickt, dass er mit seinem Angelkollegen über 10 Stück vom Ufer aus verhaftet hat -> Die haben da jetzt alle Lochfraß im Gebiß...


----------



## the doctor (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Mac Gill.......Normaler Weise habe ich dort immer zu mindest einen Barsch.....na gut...Zander fange ich eh seltener auf Gufi...
Sag mal....darf ich auch die Steinpackung zwischen den beiden Schleusen bis zum Kopf runter laufen und dort angeln?


----------



## krauthi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so morgen noch mal 9 stunden malochen  und dan  wird  alles fertig gepackt 

so langsam  beginnt  das kribbeln in den händen ( vor freude)


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Noch ein Langen Tag und ne Ganze Nacht


----------



## the doctor (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich finde, die Woche geht richtig langsam um|supergri


----------



## svitti (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Aber wie das Kannst du Laut Sagen


----------



## Lucio (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich freu mich auch schon mächtig aufs WE. Was geht eigentlich Sa. abend ausser Grillen? Können wir ggf. vom Campingplatz bzw. Zelt aus in der Maas angeln?

Grüße Lucio


----------



## Mr. Lepo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Soooo habe heute mal meine Stippe entstaubt und in den Bach gehalten :q  10 kleine
Döbelchen hatten Bock auf Stahl und haben den Haken samt Made geschluckt.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich auch schon mächtig aufs WE. Was geht eigentlich Sa. abend ausser Grillen? Können wir ggf. vom Campingplatz bzw. Zelt aus in der Maas angeln?
> 
> Grüße Lucio


 
..... ich denke doch das Abends noch der ein oder andere Aal noch überlistet werden kann


----------



## Lucio (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Also doch noch die Grundrute einpacken, und morgen ein paar Würmer ausbuddeln#6

Gruß Lucio


----------



## svitti (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Mäner höhrt auf ich kan nicht mähr warten morgen noch ein langer langer tag ne ne ne


----------



## krauthi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

klaro lucio dürfen wir an der maas die ja dierkt vor unseren füßen liegt auch noch was angeln wenn du möchtest auch die ganze nacht aber wehe die bissanzeiger piepsen die ganze nacht 

es wird immer schlimmer habe nur noch das treffen im kopf |kopfkrat 


morgen noch und dan haben wir es geschaft


gru Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

tja....Frank...dann haben wir nur noch Freitag auf Samstag vor uns|supergri


----------



## Rotauge (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Das wird schon, Männers. Morgen werd ich noch die Frikos basteln  und mein Zeugs packen. Und dann heißt es: Rotauge goes to Zander


----------



## krauthi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

wie schön das am samstag  keiner der CRf   dabei sein wird der die taufzeremonie   durch führen wird


----------



## Rotauge (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Och Krauthi, ich bin von der CRF. Könnte mich glatt mal mit Nikmark in Verbindung setzen :q :q


----------



## krauthi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ne ne lass den mal lieber da   

meine taufe wird schon noch kommen 

aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Rotauge (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

War ein Scherz, Krauthi :q Taufen finden nur auf CRF-Treffen statt.


----------



## krauthi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

weiß ich doch 

so  werde mich nun ins  Zandertraumland begeben

gut´s nächtle zusammen


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

es ist immer noch ein platz frei im boot von Svitti



also wer lust hat mit dabei zu sein bitte melden


----------



## the doctor (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Morgen Frank

Noch immer einen langen Tag und eine lange Nacht:c


----------



## the doctor (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

oh...heute werdens wieder 29 Grad und morgen haben wir einen Temperatursturz auf 18 Grad


----------



## mo jones (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

moin moin,
yo noch sooooo lange noch |rolleyes
ich weiß nicht, seit tagen wird ja auch bei uns regen angesagt, aber irgendwie  regnets doch nicht....  |supergri
gleich noch nen freund ins eheglück begleiten, dann packen, und abends wat feiern, und nur noch einmal schlafen #6

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> oh...heute werdens wieder 29 Grad und morgen haben wir einen Temperatursturz auf 18 Grad


 
.... joa da soll noch einer mit klar kommen. Ich denke die Fischlis werden auch vor lauter Frust
nicht an unsere Köder gehen #c #c |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

also mädels bis morgen früh |bla: 

|bla: |bla: |supergri |bla: |bla: |supergri |bla: |bla: 

 Angeln Angeln Angeln


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hey Mädles|wavey: 

 macht uns keine Schande, benehmt Euch im Ausland und fangt was.

ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg und wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich Euch zeigen wie das geht!!!|supergri  |supergri  |supergri  


also veel plezier


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Viel Spaß, eine Menge Fisch und kommt alle heile wieder zurück.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß, eine Menge Fisch und kommt alle heile wieder zurück.


 
....und sollten wir keine Fische fangen dann ziehen wie den Stöpsel und sammeln
alle Fische per Hand ein |supergri |supergri


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

klasse idee !!!  #6


----------



## svitti (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ach wir Fangen ein Paar Brasen auf Blinker  Ha HA HA HA 

Endlich Endlich ist es So weit wir Haben die Woche überstanden jetzt 
Noch ne Nacht und Dann endlich ANGELN ANGELN ANGELN


----------



## svitti (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß, eine Menge Fisch und kommt alle heile wieder zurück.



Danke dir Schade das du nicht Mit Kommst


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

FEIERABENDDDDDDDDDDD


 und draußen  ist raubfischwetterrrrrrrrr 

blitz donner  sturm  und morgen aufgewühltes wasser



werde  nun den rest packen  und noch den nudelsalat machen 

gruß Frank


----------



## svitti (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

HI Frank sieht so aus das ich und vater ein boot nehmen müssen
Egal und freust du dich schon weil ich ja aber morgen früh köfis fangen


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Freuen ist garkein ausdruck 
mein kopf der qualmt ( habe ich auch alles )
mein rücken schmerzt ( 3 kilo nudelsalat )
mein kombi vollgepackt ( wo tuhe ich die sachen von meinem bruder noch hin ? )



aber das alles ist mir die sache aufjedenfall wert um mit euch ein schönes wochenende zu verbringen


wünsche alle die ich heute hier nicht mehr sehe   eine gute und sichere anreise und bringt viel gute laune mit 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Gute Laune ist kein Problem. HAbe inzwischen auch die Frikos fertig, auffe Terrasse mit'm Gaskocher


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

uih 150 frikos  extra nur für uns#6 #6 #6 


gruß Frank|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

So, bin auch mit allem fertig brauche nur noch alles ins Auto zu laden und dann kann es 
von mir aus auch schon los gehen. Ich bin dann morgen so gegen 7:00 -7:10 bei Marcel
und dann gehts Richtung Genzübergang Aachen Fetschau |supergri |supergri


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bei mir ist auch alles startklar

werden dan so gegen 7,30 uhr an der grenze sein 
muss morgen  früh  nur noch den außenbordertank vollmachen   und dan ist alles  fertig


gruß Frank


@ mr .lepo     denk dran auf der autobahn    mit boot nicht schneller als 80 Km/h


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Letzte gelegenheit für kurzentschlossene


bei svitti  im boot ist immer noch ein platz frei und wer lust hat den raubfischen etwas auf´s zahnfleisch zu fühlen kann sich gerne noch melden 





gruß Krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Öööhm, um wie viel Uhr wollten wir uns treffen. War das nicht um 9?  |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ja 9 uhr ist richtig  da macht rezeption auch erst auf   wir fahren ja auch ca 1 stunde  bis da


gruß Frank


----------



## svitti (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich bin Auch Fertig und Start Klar 9 Uhr Bin ich in Morine Oldehuske Auf den Parkplatz Vor der Schranke Rechts und Dann mus ich zum See Bähr den Boot Holen


----------



## the doctor (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Ich freuuuuuuueeeee mich soooooooooooooooooooooo
auf Morgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 

Bin jetzt auch mit allem fertig......

Habe heute endlich meine langersehnte Rute bekommen!!!!
Leider nicht beim Reiner( Habe schon einen Monat auf die Lieferung bei ihm gewartet) Reiner und mir wurde es langsam zu blöd mit dem Importeur....
Jetzt habe ich die Berkley Skeletor beim Bergsma heute noch flott geholt....
Hatte leider kein Auto und musste die Rute mit dem Motorrad bis zu mir tranzportieren|supergri 
Aber jetzt bin ich Glücklich#6 , auch ohne Prozente, die mir der Jan nicht geben wollte#q 
Na ja.....auf die 5E mehr kam es aber dann auch nicht drauf an


----------



## the doctor (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

jochen meinte, es liefe guuuuuuuuuuuut mit den Zandern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

habt ihr ihn gesagt das er gerne mal vorbeikommen kann !!


----------



## the doctor (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

joa.....aber er meinte er sei in ner anderen Ecke....Ich habe aber gesagt das wir auf dem Campingplatz sind


----------



## Talbot (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo liebe Leut|wavey:
Wenn ihr Pech habt, kommen meine Familie und ich euch morgen Abend, auf der Rückreise von Haelen mal kurz besuchen.
Aber steht noch nicht fest, kommt darauf an wie lange das Tunier dort dauert und wie wir so drauf sind.

Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und keinen:m.............. ist ja gut und VIEL Fisch#6.


----------



## the doctor (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Talbot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Leut|wavey:
> Wenn ihr Pech habt, kommen meine Familie und ich euch morgen Abend, auf der Rückreise von Haelen mal kurz besuchen.
> Aber steht noch nicht fest, kommt darauf an wie lange das Tunier dort dauert und wie wir so drauf sind.
> 
> Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und keinen:m.............. ist ja gut und VIEL Fisch#6.


 
och neeeeee|supergri 
ne,, bist herzlich mit deiner Familie willkommen#6


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

pech !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  würden uns freuen  euch dort zu sehen


gruß frank


----------



## Talbot (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Sehr schön, Danke.

Würde mich freuen wenn es(von unserer Seite) klappt.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi Hubert,
das wäre ja super wenn ihr bei uns vorbei schauen würdet. 
So ich bin auch feddich mit allem, morgen nur noch die Köfis ins Auto und die Batterie für den E-Motor und dann geht es noch nach Aachen Doc abholen. Man bin ich geil auf dat Weekend.... endlich Wasser, Angeln, Fisch und die Kumpels aus dem AB man wird dat ein
geiles We


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

.............. wie ist keiner mehr da? schon alle in der Poofe? Ich trinke  mir nu noch in Ruhe ein Bier und dann suche ich auch den Platz auf wo ich am liebsten arbeite.... und Holz für
den Räucherofen klein säge.


----------



## Lucio (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> .............. wie ist keiner mehr da? schon alle in der Poofe?
> .



Nee, ich bin noch da. Gerade aus der Dusche raus nach der Arbeit:v
Leider hab ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr mich um Würmer bzw. Köfis für morgen abend zu kümmern. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand ein paar abdrücken#g, sonst kann ichs "Nachtangeln" knicken.
Bier hab ich aber wenigstens am Start#2

Bis morgen 

Lucio


----------



## Rotauge (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Köfis hab ich auch keine. Irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin


----------



## Lucio (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Wat muss, dat muss
Wat kütt, dat kütt
Und et is noch immer jot jejange|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Rotauge (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

So isset, mit rheinischem Optimismus ist das alles kein Problem


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Köfis hab ich auch keine. Irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin


 
...was wäre denn die CRF wenn wir nichts auf die Reihe bekämen #6 |supergri |supergri  ich
bringe mal 15 Köfis mit und Würmer hab ich auch noch. Tauwürmer hab ich 
allerdings heute vor lauter staunen als ich in Leos Angelladen war ganz vergessen.
So Leutz, ich gehe mal in die Poofe. Ich freue mich auf euch..... und wünsche allen ne gute Anreise bis denne


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Lucio (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ...w  ich
> bringe mal 15 Köfis mit
> Gruß Dietmar



minus einen für mich?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gute Nacht

Lucio


----------



## krauthi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

so lamgsam wirds zeit mal etwas zu pennen


aber sobald ich die äugelchen zu mache  bin ich im traum schon am angeln


----------



## mo jones (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

nabend 
wie schloffe ? jetzt schon? gleich is doch bootstreffen, und ich muss noch packen 
zumindest laut dem countdown von rotauge(steht doch auf 0tage 0 stunden|kopfkrat)

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

juten morgen

nun ist es soweit   gleich geht los  und  ich gehe mal davon aus das wir einen riesen spaß bekommen werden 
allen anderen  wünsche ich ein schönes und erfolgreiches wochenende  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

moin moin 
so ich düse gleich noch in Weisweiler vorbei und hole mir ein Frühstück für unterwegs
hehe so bis spädder dann.....


----------



## the doctor (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Morgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bin gerade aufgestanden, mache jetzt Kaffee und gehe duschen und dann gehts ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## the doctor (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

ohhhhhhhhh, wir haben viel Wind


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hallo @all,
sooo ich bin wieder zurück...... man wat hab ich noch Seegang ich bin immer 
noch am Schaukeln :q :q hab gerade alles wieder in die Garage verstaut. Das We war klasse aber sehr sehr nass von oben und von unten *g*. Werde nu erst mal duschen gehen und was essen, Berichte und Fotos folgen bis später 
dann in alter Frische.


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

*hallo Mädels habe hier mal ein paar bilder von unserer boottour weitere folgen*


*http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/angeln.html*


*viel spass  #h Krauthis7*


----------



## Lachsy (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

super bilder Rolf, und fisch habt ihr ja auch gefangen .

hoffe ich darf ab nächster woche auch wieder angreifen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bericht folgt


----------



## svitti (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Hi krauthis 7 super bilder dein bild schicke ich dir später


----------



## Wedaufischer (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

Wirklich schöne Bilder die da geschossen wurden. Wie Clarissa schon  bemerkte wurde sogar Fisch gefangen. Ich beneide euch. #6

Svitti war wirklich sehr früh da...


----------



## svitti (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich schöne Bilder die da geschossen wurden. Wie Clarissa schon bemerkte wurde sogar Fisch gefangen. Ich beneide euch. #6
> 
> Svitti war wirklich sehr früh da... [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

da nun schon die anfrage besteht wann wir das wiederholen 
 habe ich  hier das mal   zur anfrage gestellt
Klicken Sie hier: "Anglerboard.de - Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen" 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in roermond  ??*

bin dann wieder dabei


----------

